# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  ճակատագիր

## armena

Հավատու՞մ եք ճակատագրին:
Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք մարդ արարածը փոխել իր ճակատագիրը/ազդել դրա վրա:

ասում են,որ ինչ-որ գրված է ճակատիդ չես փոխի:Որ ինչ ճանապար էլ ընտրես,այն քեզ տանելու է նույն տեղը,ուղղակի մենք ենք որոշում այն կլինի երկար,կարչ,լայն թե հաստ:Արդյոք դա՞ է ճակատագիրը:

Ի՞նչ է անում ճակատագիրը:Արդյոք այն դատապարտու՞մ է մեզ արաքների ու երևույթների,որոնցից ուզում ենք փախչել:

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում:

----------


## Ungrateful

Հմ... չեմ հավատում... 
Ես եմ իմ ճակատագիրը ստեղծում... ես եմ իմ կյանքը կառուցում, ու չեմ հավատում, որ դա գրված է եղել իվերուստ...
Ամեն իմ Ճիշտ արած քայլը ` դա իմ շնորքն է, 
իսկ ամեն Սխալը` նույնպես իմ դեբիլ խելքով է  :Jpit: 
իմ ճակատագիրը ոչ ոք չի կանխատեսել, ես եմ այն դասավորում ու ստեղծում, իմ ճիշտ կամ սխալ արարքներով  :Smile:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (10.07.2013)

----------


## Lion

Ոչ, չեմ հավատում: Ես եմ իմ ճակատագրի տերը :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (13.08.2009)

----------


## Սարգսյան

Անգլիացի գիտնականներն էին, եթե լավ եմ հիշում սահմանել էին մոտավորապես ճակատագիր կոչվածը..
կապել էին գեների հետ, այսինքն ամեն ոք ունի որոշակի պոտենցիալ որից բարձր չի թռնի, դրան գումարած արտաքին գործոններ ու գումարած լիքը խելոք տերմիններ.. մի խոսքով եկել էին եզրահանգման որ հիսուն տոկոսով անխուսափելի սցենար կա յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար: Ճշմարտանաման էր, երբ լսում էի բայց չեմ հավատում, շատ բաներ կիմաստազրկվեն:

----------


## armena

*Ungrateful* ու *Lion*  ,փաստորեն շատ ինքնավտահ եք:  :Smile:

----------

յոգի (18.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> *Ungrateful* ու *Lion*  ,փաստորեն շատ ինքնավտահ եք:


*Միանշանակ* - ես եմ ճակատագրիս տերը :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (13.08.2009)

----------


## armena

> Անգլիացի գիտնականներն էին, եթե լավ եմ հիշում սահմանել էին մոտավորապես ճակատագիր կոչվածը..
> կապել էին գեների հետ, այսինքն ամեն ոք ունի որոշակի պոտենցիալ որից բարձր չի թռնի, դրան գումարած արտաքին գործոններ ու գումարած լիքը խելոք տերմիններ.. մի խոսքով եկել էին եզրահանգման որ հիսուն տոկոսով անխուսափելի սցենար կա յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար: Ճշմարտանաման էր, երբ լսում էի բայց չեմ հավատում, շատ բաներ կիմաստազրկվեն:



հա,բայց գեները ի՞նչ կապ ունեն:Ամեն մարդ էլ իր կյանքն ունի ու դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի գենետիկայի ու գենետիկորեն սահմանված բանաձևերի հետ:  :Think:

----------


## Jarre

> ասում են,որ ինչ-որ գրված է ճակատիդ չես փոխի:Որ ինչ ճանապար էլ ընտրես,այն քեզ տանելու է նույն տեղը,ուղղակի մենք ենք որոշում այն կլինի երկար,կարչ,լայն թե հաստ:


Եթե այդպես է, ապա որևէ բան անելը կամ որևէ բանի ձգտելը անիմաստ է դառնում, բայց մենք ապրում ենք միշտ ինչ որ բանի ձգտելով ու եթե ռեալ բաների ենք ձգտում՝ հասնում ենք դրան։

----------


## armena

*Jarre*,այո,այո:
Իհարկե,եթե հավատանք,որ ոչինչ փոխել չենք կարող,ապա ամեն բան էլ կարծես զուր է դառնում:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ըստ իս, կյանքը ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ ու ձանձրալի կդարնա, եթե հավատամ որ իմ "ճակատագիրը" ուղղակի գրված սցենար է... 
Իմաստ չկա էլ ապրել...  :Unsure:

----------


## armena

*Ungrateful,* բայց միգուցե կա ինչ-որ ճշմարտություն սրա մասին,որ կարող է հեչ էլ մեր սրտով չլինել:

----------


## Ungrateful

> *Ungrateful,* բայց միգուցե կա ինչ-որ ճշմարտություն սրա մասին,որ կարող է հեչ էլ մեր սրտով չլինել:


*ՉԿԱ* (սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre,այո,այո:
> Իհարկե,եթե հավատանք,որ ոչինչ փոխել չենք կարող,ապա ամեն բան էլ կարծես զուր է դառնում:


Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ բացարձակապես իմաստ չկա խուսափել վտանգավոր իրավիճակներից կամ պահպանել առողջությունը։ Այդ դեպքում անվտանգության կանոններ պահպանելը պիտի որ չպահպանի մարդուն դժբախտ իրավիճակներից դրանց հետևանքով եկած մահից։

Իսկ հիմա մի քանի հարցեր. ձեր կարծիքով ո՞րտեղ է ավելի անվտանգ գտնվել՝ ռազմի դաշտո՞ւմ, թե դրանից հեռու։ Դուք հոգ տանո՞ւմ եք ձեր առողջության մասին։ Բժշկի դիմո՞ւմ եք։ Ինչո՞ւ է ծխողների կյանքի միջին տևողությունը 3-4 տարով ավելի կարճ չծխողներից....

----------


## armena

հիմա ասեմ թե ես ինչ կարծիքի եմ:
գտնում եմ,որ որոշ բաներ կարելի է փոխել(այնքան,որքան ուժ ունենք):բայց միանշանակ չեմ կարող ասել,որ ամեն իցնհ մեր ձեռքերում է...չգիտեմ:

----------


## armena

> Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ բացարձակապես իմաստ չկա խուսափել վտանգավոր իրավիճակներից կամ պահպանել առողջությունը։ Այդ դեպքում անվտանգության կանոններ պահպանելը պիտի որ չպահպանի մարդուն դժբախտ իրավիճակներից դրանց հետևանքով եկած մահից։
> 
> Իսկ հիմա մի քանի հարցեր. ձեր կարծիքով ո՞րտեղ է ավելի անվտանգ գտնվել՝ ռազմի դաշտո՞ւմ, թե դրանից հեռու։ Դուք հոգ տանո՞ւմ եք ձեր առողջության մասին։ Բժշկի դիմո՞ւմ եք։ Ինչո՞ւ է ծխողների կյանքի միջին տևողությունը 3-4 տարով ավելի կարճ չծխողներից....


այո,ես հասկանում եմ ոե մեր կյանքում կան շատ բաներ,որոնց մեջ մենք կարող ենք ներառվել ու հեռու գտնվել:

համ էլ ծխողների մասին...մխիթարեցիր կյանքս կարճացնելով  :Sad:  ...ես ծխում եմ:

----------


## Lion

> հիմա ասեմ թե ես ինչ կարծիքի եմ:
> գտնում եմ,որ որոշ բաներ կարելի է փոխել(այնքան,որքան ուժ ունենք):բայց միանշանակ չեմ կարող ասել,որ ամեն իցնհ մեր ձեռքերում է...չգիտեմ:


 Պատկերավոր ասած - կյանքը գետ է, իսկ մենք նրանով լողացող նավակի թիավար. Իհարկե, ընդհանուր ուղղությունը գործնականում անհնար է փոխել (եթե հայ ես, գործնականում անհնար է, որ դառնաս Հեզբոլահի անդամ, եթե բանվոր ես, գործնականում անհնար է, որ անունդ հայտնվի «ֆորբս» ամսագրի հարուստների ցուցակում), բայց գետի հոսանքի ուղղությամբ մանևրել կարող է յուրաքանչյուրը...

 :Think:

----------

armena (17.07.2009), Ungrateful (17.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Պատկերավոր ասած - կյանքը գետ է, իսկ մենք նրանով լողացող նավակի թիավար. Իհարկե, ընդհանուր ուղղությունը գործնականում անհնար է փոխել (եթե հայ ես, գործնականում անհնար է, որ դառնաս Հեզբոլահի անդամ, եթե բանվոր ես, գործնականում անհնար է, որ անունդ հայտնվի «ֆորբս» ամսագրի հարուստների ցուցակում), բայց գետի հոսանքի ուղղությամբ մանևրել կարող է յուրաքանչյուրը...


շատ լավ էր ասած:Ինձ իրոք տպավորեցին քո համեմատությունները:Փիլիսոփայական էր:Համաձայն եմ:

----------

Lion (18.07.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

հաճախ ինչ որ մարդկանց հետ, վատ դեպք, կամ անհաջողություն պատահելու դեպքում "էս ել իմ բախտից ա" արտահայտությունը... 
հմմ... ԲԱԽՏ բառը կրկին շեշտելու տեղը, ավելի լավ է մտածեք ձեր գործած սխալի մասին, և փորձեք ապագայում չկրկնել, այլ ոչ թե ամեն ինչում մեղադրեք Բախտը:

----------


## Սարգսյան

> հա,բայց գեները ի՞նչ կապ ունեն:Ամեն մարդ էլ իր կյանքն ունի ու դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի գենետիկայի ու գենետիկորեն սահմանված բանաձևերի հետ:


Թեորիան իմ չի  :Smile:  , բայց դժվար չի պատկերացնել պարզ օրինակի վրա: Հատկանիշներ կան, որ ենթակա չեն զարգացման, ենթադրենք ինչ-որ մեկը ցածր մտավոր կարողություններ ունի, որոնք ժառանգել է նախնիներից (գեներով): Այդ մարդը դատապարտված է, եթե ականավոր գիտնական դառնալու նպատակ ունի: Հանգիստ կարող ա հայտարարի, որ ճակատագիր թույլ չտվեց նրան իկատար ածել իր երազանքը:

----------


## armena

*Սարգսյան*,պարզ է:
Բայց շատ օրինակներ էլ ես կարող եմ բերել,որ գեներն ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն:
Օրինակ ինչ-որ աղքատ մարդու երեխա ուզում է լավ կրտություն ստանալ ու հետագայում մասնագիտություն ձերք բերել:Հիմա,կա շատ միջոցներ(Հայաստանում չգիտեմ ոնց է,չեմ կարող ասել :Smile: ,որ թույլ են տալիս նույնիսկ ամենաաղքատ ու անվճարունակին,բայց լավ գիտելիքներ ունեցողին ապագայում ունենալ լավ կյանք:

----------


## armena

*Ungrateful,* իսկ ի՞նչ կարող էին մարդիկ ասել:Չէ որ շատ անգամներ մարդիկ հեռանում են կյանքից ոչ իրենց մեղքով:  :Think:

----------


## Սարգսյան

> *Սարգսյան*,պարզ է:
> Բայց շատ օրինակներ էլ ես կարող եմ բերել,որ գեներն ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն:
> Օրինակ ինչ-որ աղքատ մարդու երեխա ուզում է լավ կրտություն ստանալ ու հետագայում մասնագիտություն ձերք բերել:Հիմա,կա շատ միջոցներ(Հայաստանում չգիտեմ ոնց է,չեմ կարող ասել,որ թույլ են տալիս նույնիսկ ամենաաղքատ ու անվճարունակին,բայց լավ գիտելիքներ ունեցողին ապագայում ունենալ լավ կյանք:


Աղքատությունը ի՞նչ կապ մտավոր պոտենցիալի հետ:

----------


## armena

*Սարգսյան*,չէ,կապ չունի,ուղղակի դու օրինակ բերեցիր մտավոր պոտեցիալի(ճակատագրի համար):Որի հետ ես բացարձակապես համաձայն եմ:
Իմ ասածն էլ այն էր,որ միշտ չէ,որ գեները տեղի են տալիս:  :Smile:

----------


## Սարգսյան

> *Սարգսյան*,չէ,կապ չունի,ուղղակի դու օրինակ բերեցիր մտավոր պոտեցիալի(ճակատագրի համար):Որի հետ ես բացարձակապես համաձայն եմ:
> Իմ ասածն էլ այն էր,որ միշտ չէ,որ գեները տեղի են տալիս:


Իսկ ես համաձայն եմ քո գրածի հետ  :Smile:  , որ միշտ չէ,որ գեները տեղի են տալիս: Բայց ազդեցիկ ֆակտորի դերում կարող են հանդես գալ շատ դեպքերում:

----------


## armena

*Սարգսյան ,*ճիշտ այդպես  :Wink:

----------


## Yevuk

Իմ կարծիքով մենք ինքներս ենք կերտում մեր ճակատագիրը, սակայն ամեն դեպքում, ճակատագրի ձեռքը մասամբ խառնվում է մեր ճակատագրին.....

Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ "The Secret" կինոն նայեցի ու շատ տպավորվեցի.....Ինչ-որ մեկը տեսել է այն??? Ինչ կարծիքի եք դա ճիշտ է ???

----------


## Manya

Ճակատագիր ասվածը հորինել են մարդիկ, որ իրենց մխիթարեն ու ամեն ինչ գցեն նրա վրա:
Մարդու ուղեղի պարունակությունից է ամեն ինչ կախված ու բնավորությունից:
Ճակատագիր չկա, կա միայն մի ուղի, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից դու ծնվել ես, որ ապրես այդ տված,  այսպես կոչված՝ քո ճամփով: Ու մի բան էլ կա՝ լինող բանը լինում է:

----------

Անահիտ (19.07.2009)

----------


## RomanAni

Մարդ ինքն ա իր կյանքի տերը, Ճակատագիր ասվածն էլ չկա, եթե պիտի մի բան լինի, հաստատ կլինի: Մարդու  կյանքը իրա իսկ ձեռքերում ա ու նա ա կերտում իր Ճակատագիրը:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ բացարձակապես իմաստ չկա խուսափել վտանգավոր իրավիճակներից կամ պահպանել առողջությունը։ Այդ դեպքում անվտանգության կանոններ պահպանելը պիտի որ չպահպանի մարդուն դժբախտ իրավիճակներից դրանց հետևանքով եկած մահից։
> 
> Իսկ հիմա մի քանի հարցեր. ձեր կարծիքով ո՞րտեղ է ավելի անվտանգ գտնվել՝ ռազմի դաշտո՞ւմ, թե դրանից հեռու։ Դուք հոգ տանո՞ւմ եք ձեր առողջության մասին։ Բժշկի դիմո՞ւմ եք։ Ինչո՞ւ է ծխողների կյանքի միջին տևողությունը 3-4 տարով ավելի կարճ չծխողներից....


... հենց ինչ որ բան չի ստացվում մարդը սովորաբար դա վերագրում ա ճակատագրի չար խաղին:Հաղթանակի դեպքում` սեփական նախաձեռնությանը:
....երևի ինչ որ բաներ կա, բայց շատ լավ քողարկվածա ու մենք ենք դա լույս աշխարհ բերելու կամ չբերելու ինիցիատորները:

----------

Katka (18.07.2009)

----------


## Դրո

> ... հենց ինչ որ բան չի ստացվում մարդը սովորաբար դա վերագրում ա ճակատագրի չար խաղին:Հաղթանակի դեպքում` սեփական նախաձեռնությանը:
> ....երևի ինչ որ բաներ կա, բայց շատ լավ քողարկվածա ու մենք ենք դա լույս աշխարհ բերելու կամ չբերելու ինիցիատորները:


Կան մարդիկ, որոնք հաղթանակն էլ են վերագրում ճակատագրին :Smile:  Վերջերս Կ. Գ. Յունգի §Սինխրոնիաներ¦ աշխատությունն էի ուսումնասիրում, եկա այն եզրակացությանը, որ որոշակի նախասահմանվածություն ամեն դեպքում կարող է լինել… Բայց սա իմ տեսակետն է և պարտադիր չէ, որ այն ճիշտ լինի (C) Անդրեյ Կոչերգին  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rockstar-7

ինձ թվում է,որ մենքգրեթե միշտ  ունենք ընտրելու հնարավորություն և մեր կողմից կատարված ոչ մի քայլ անհետևանք չի մնում ու այդպես էլ կառուցվում է մեր կյանքը ու եթե սխալ ընտրությունները շատ են,կյանքը խորդուբորդ է լինում,բայց ընտրությունները միշտ չէ,որ մեր կամքով ենք անում,հաճախ ինչ-որ բան ուղղակի ստիպված կամ հանգամանքներից ելնելով ենք անում՝տվյալ պահը փրկելու համար.չի կարելի հույսը ճակատագրի,հրաշքի կամ պատահականության վրա դնել.միշտ պետք է գործել,պոկելով մեր ճանապարհին հայտնված մոլախոտերը,բայց չոտնահարել ուրիշների իրավունքները,մեր ուղին մենք ենք ընտրում.
Հ.Գ.ոնց որ թեմայի.ց մի քիչ շեղվեցի

----------

E-la Via (19.07.2009), Jarre (20.07.2009), Անահիտ (19.07.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

եթե հնարավոր լիներ միևնույն պահն ապրել առնվազն երկու անգամ, այդ դեպքում համոզված կասեի կամ, որ ճակատագիր կա, կամ էլ, որ մենք ենք կերտում մեր ճակատագիրը… բայց քանի որ մենք զրկված ենք նման ճոխությունից, միանշանակ պնդելը մի քիչ դժվարանում է…
եթե ամեն մարդ ծնվում է ինչ-որ ճանապարհ անցնելու համար, ինչ-որ առաքելություն իրականացնելու համար, դա արդեն իսկ, եթե ոչ մաքրագրված ճակատագիր, գոնե թույլ ուրվագծված մի ուղի է, որի վերջնակետին հասնելու համար կա մի քանի ճանապարհ ու մենք հնարավորություն ունենք ընտրելու ճանապարհը ըստ մեր ցանկության, կամ հնարավորության…հենց դա էլ երևի ճակատագրի կերտման մեջ ունեցած մեր դերն է…

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.07.2009), armena (20.07.2009), E-la Via (19.07.2009), Ուլուանա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> եթե հնարավոր լիներ միևնույն պահն ապրել առնվազն երկու անգամ, այդ դեպքում համոզված կասեի կամ, որ ճակատագիր կա, կամ էլ, որ մենք ենք կերտում մեր ճակատագիրը… բայց քանի որ մենք զրկված ենք նման ճոխությունից, միանշանակ պնդելը մի քիչ դժվարանում է…
> եթե ամեն մարդ ծնվում է ինչ-որ ճանապարհ անցնելու համար, ինչ-որ առաքելություն իրականացնելու համար, դա արդեն իսկ, եթե ոչ մաքրագրված ճակատագիր, գոնե թույլ ուրվագծված մի ուղի է, որի վերջնակետին հասնելու համար կա մի քանի ճանապարհ ու մենք հնարավորություն ունենք ընտրելու ճանապարհը ըստ մեր ցանկության, կամ հնարավորության…հենց դա էլ երևի ճակատագրի կերտման մեջ ունեցած մեր դերն է…


Նույն պահը, չգիտեմ ինչպես, ես ապրել եմ ու արել եմ ճիշտ նույն ձևով: Կարծում եմ սա ապացույց չէ այն բանի, որ *ճակատագիր կա*: Կարծում եմ, որ ինչ-որ  
«կանխամտածված» բան այնուամենայնիվ կա. ասենք՝ մեր ապրելու համար ընտրված ժամանակը ինչ-որ բաներ արդեն կանխատեսում է: Բայց և այնպես մեզ համարում եմ մեր կյանքի կերտողը:

Մի ավելի հետաքրքիր միտք եկավ :LOL: 
Միգուցե համակարգչային տարբերակի նման է: Կարող ես ընտրել քեզ հարմար ճանապարհ, իսկ եթե չես ընտրում համակարգիչը/կյանքը/ թողնում է default տարբերակի վրա, որն էլ դառնում է ճակատագիր:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.07.2009), Գևոր (21.07.2009), Կաթիլ (19.07.2009), Ուլուանա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Պատկերացրեք  մի  քաղաքից  մյուսը  պիտի  գնանք:  Դա  մեր  նպատակն  է  որի  համար  ժամանել  ենք  Երկիր  մոլորակ,  այսինքը  հստակ  դաս  ենք  վերցրել  և  իջել  ենք  երրորդ  վիբրացիոն  տարածություն: 
Այդ  քաղաքից  մյուսը  գնալու  համար  կա  միլիարդից  ավել,  արդեն  պլանավորված  հստակ  մեր  կողմից  գծագրված  ճանապարհ:
Մենք  այդ  մեր  բոլոր  ճանապարհներին,  արդեն    դրել  ենք  հստակ  պարգևներ  և  դժվարություններ,  ինչպես  նաև  բազում  հարցեր  և  այդ  հարցերի  լուծումները:
  Սակայն  այդ  բոլոր  ճանապարհներին  գտնվող,  թե  պարգևները,  թե  դժվարությունները  ունեն  քիչ  տարբերությամբ  հիմնականում   նույն  բանը  ուսուցանող  մոտիվացիաները: 
Այսինքը  բոլոր  «պատահականությունները»  սովորացնում  են,  թե  ինչպես  գնանք  այն  քաղաքը  որի  համար  եկել  ենք  այստեղ: (Քաղաքը փոխաբերական  է :Smile: 
Մենք  բոլորս  ազատ  ենք  այդ  միլիարդավոր   մեր  ճանապարհների  ընտրության  մեջ,  քանզի  մենք  մեզ  համար  պլանավորել  ենք  մի  դաս,  որ  հենց  այդ  միլիարդ  ճանապարհներից  որով  էլ  անցնենք  միևնույնն  է  սովորելու  ենք  հենց  այն  դասը,  որի  համար  եկել  ենք  այստեղ: Հնարավոր  է  չէ՞  որ  նույն  դասը  տարբեր  ուսուցիչներ  տարբեր  օրինակներով  են  բացատրում,  սակայն  միտքը,   նույն  է  լինում:
Նույնն  էլ  կյանք  ուսուցիչը՝  նա  ունի  անհաշվելի  մոտիվացիաներ    մեր  վերցրած  դասը    սովորեցնելու  համար,  անկախ  նրանից,  թե  մենք  այդ  հնարավոր  միլիարդ  ճանապարհներից  որով  ենք  անցնելու: 
 Իսկ  եթե  անգամ  մեր  մի  ճանապարհի  կեսից  անցնենք  «ուրիշ»  ճանապարհ,  որը  դարձիալ   մտնում  է  մեր  կանխավ  պլանավորած  հավանական   միլիարդ  ճանապարհների  շարքում՝  միևնույնն  է,  մեր  դասը  այնտեղ  է  շարունակվելու,  միայն  գործող  անձինք  են  փոխվելու:    
  Ես  չգիտեմ  թե  մարդիկ  ճակատագիր  ասելով  կոնկրետ  ինչ  ինիկատի  ունեն,  դրա  համար  էլ  դժվարանում  եմ  ասել  այս  նկարագրածս  մոտիվացիան,  ճակատագիր  է  կոչվում,  թե  մեկ  այլ  բան:
http://yogaclassic.ru/post/2074
Այս  լինկում  շատ  հրաշալի  կարճ   հեքիաթ  կա  "Маленькая душа и солнце"  վեռնագրով,  եթե  կցանկանաք  կարդացեք,  այն  խորը  և  գեղեցիկ   փիլիսոփայություն  է   իրենից  ներկայացնում:  Այդ  հեքիաթը  շատ  բան  ձեզ  կբացատրի:

----------

*e}|{uka* (19.07.2009), E-la Via (19.07.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

Սելավի, շնորհակալ եմ գեղեցիկ ու հստակ արտահայտած մտքիդ համար: Ավելի լավ երևի չէր էլ կարելի ասել: Համաձայն եմ, որ մենք բոլորս էլ ունենք մի ճանապարհ, որ պետք է անցնենք: Կապ չունի, թե ինչքան ժամանկում, ինչպես, այս կյանքում թե մյուսում, միևնույն է անցնելու ենք: Մենք պետք է ընտրենք, թե ինչպես անցնենք այդ ճանապարհը, մեր ընտրությունների շնորհիվ ենք ավելի հեռանում կամ մոտիկանում մեր ուղղուց:

----------

Սելավի (20.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

մտքերը դառնում են խոսքեր,
խոսքերը դառնում են գործուղություններ,
գործողությունները` սովորություններ,
սովորությունները` բնավորություն,
բնավորությունը` ճակատագիր...

----------


## dvgray

> մտքերը դառնում են խոսքեր,
> խոսքերը դառնում են գործուղություններ,
> գործողությունները` սովորություններ,
> սովորությունները` բնավորություն,
> բնավորությունը` ճակատագիր...


մտքերի մեծ մասը խոսք չդառած մեռնում է:
խոսքերի մեծ մասը անկապ են, ու ասողը հենց տեղում մոռանում է դրա մասին:
գործողությունների որոշ մասը կատարողի մոտ առաջացնում է հիասթաթություն հենց իր հանդեպ
…
ճակատագիրը ՝ դա կոմպլեկս հասկացություն է: Ճակատագիրը գրվում և կյանքի է կոչվում  կոլեկտիվ ջանքերով: կոլեկտիվ, որի օբեկտները տիեզերքն են ու ինչ որ տիեզերական է: կարող է նաև անդրտիրեզերականը, բայց դրա մասին խոսալը նույնն է , ինչ ընդանրապես չխոսալը

----------

Կաթիլ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Սելավի, շնորհակալ եմ գեղեցիկ ու հստակ արտահայտած մտքիդ համար: Ավելի լավ երևի չէր էլ կարելի ասել: Համաձայն եմ, որ մենք բոլորս էլ ունենք մի ճանապարհ, որ պետք է անցնենք: Կապ չունի, թե ինչքան ժամանկում, ինչպես, այս կյանքում թե մյուսում, միևնույն է անցնելու ենք: Մենք պետք է ընտրենք, թե ինչպես անցնենք այդ ճանապարհը, մեր ընտրությունների շնորհիվ ենք ավելի հեռանում կամ մոտիկանում մեր ուղղուց:


Փաստորեն ասացիր, որ մենք ապրում ենք մի քանի կյանք… ես հենց այդպես էլ կարծում եմ:

----------


## dvgray

> Փաստորեն ասացիր, որ մենք ապրում ենք մի քանի կյանք… ես հենց այդպես էլ կարծում եմ:


սա զուտ փիլիսոփայություն է: իմիջյլոց փիլիսոփայական ուղղություն էլ կա, որը համարում է որ մենք սկի չկանք էլ, այսիքն սկի մի կյանք էլ չենք ապրում

----------


## Գևոր

որ փիլիսոփայության մասին ա խոսքը?

----------


## dvgray

> որ փիլիսոփայության մասին ա խոսքը?


Էպիկուրի մոտ կա այդպսի տեսություն, ըստ որի էլ նա համարում է որ այդ կյանքը դա տիեզերական խաբկանք է… մոտավորապես սենց  :Wink:

----------


## Գևոր

հետո կորոնեմ Էպիկուրին.
մի ուրիշ տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ իբր  թե էս կյանքը նման է համակարգչային "սետեվոյ" խաղի,  իր պարամետրերով հոգին մտնում ա էս խաղի մեջ ու դուրս ա գալիս, ու սենց շատ աշխարներ/խաղեր կան, 
եթե մի միսիան չի անցնում, նորից ա վերադառնում մինչև հասնի նպատակին,
մի խոսքով ամեն մեկս մի բա կարանք հորինենք,
ավելի լավ ա ներկայով ապրենք...*վաղը կարող ա չգա*...

----------


## armena

> Ճակատագիր ասվածը հորինել են մարդիկ, որ իրենց մխիթարեն ու ամեն ինչ գցեն նրա վրա:
> Մարդու ուղեղի պարունակությունից է ամեն ինչ կախված ու բնավորությունից:
> Ճակատագիր չկա, կա միայն մի ուղի, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից դու ծնվել ես, որ ապրես այդ տված,  այսպես կոչված՝ քո ճամփով: Ու մի բան էլ կա՝ լինող բանը լինում է:


գիտես,քո գրածը ինձ մի բան հիշեցրեց:Օրինակ եթե մի հոգու պատճառով շատ մարդիկ մահանում են(ասենք որևէ վթար),իսկ դա ի՞նչ կարող ես կոչել:Դա՞ էլ մարդն իր հիմար խելքով մահացավ:Ես սրա մասին շատ եմ մտածել:Եթե չկա ճակատագիր,ի՞նչ են այդքան դժբախտ պատահարներ լինում ու հազարաոր մարդիկ են զոհվում:Ո՞րն է ըստ քեզ դրա տրամաբանությունը(կամ էլ բացատրությունը):




> Միգուցե համակարգչային տարբերակի նման է: Կարող ես ընտրել քեզ հարմար ճանապարհ, իսկ եթե չես ընտրում համակարգիչը/կյանքը/ թողնում է default տարբերակի վրա, որն էլ դառնում է ճակատագիր:


ճանապարները հասկացա,իսկ default -ը՞: Դա մա՞հն է,կործանումը:Մանրամասնիր:

----------

յոգի (21.07.2009)

----------


## armena

ինչքանով ես հասկացա մեծամասնությունը հավատում է,որ ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է:  :Think: 
Բայց եկենք ուշադրություն դարձնենք մի բանի վրա:Կյանքում շատ-շատ բաներ են լինում,որ մեղմ ասած "մեր մատը խառը չի":Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք այդ րևույթը;Կյանքում շատ բաներ կան,որ նույնիսկ երկինք էլ բարձրանանք էլ չի կատարվի:

----------

յոգի (21.07.2009), Նունուշ (31.07.2011)

----------


## armena

> Ես  չգիտեմ  թե  մարդիկ  ճակատագիր  ասելով  կոնկրետ  ինչ  ինիկատի  ունեն,  դրա  համար  էլ  դժվարանում  եմ  ասել  այս  նկարագրածս  մոտիվացիան,  ճակատագիր  է  կոչվում,  թե  մեկ  այլ  բան:
> է   իրենից  ներկայացնում:  Այդ  հեքիաթը  շատ  բան  ձեզ  կբացատրի:



ճակատագիր ասելով ի նկատի ունեն,որ կան բաներ,որոնք չենք կարող փոխել:Կարելի է ասել կյանքում երևույթներ,որոնց մենք դատապարտված ենք(լինի դա լավ կամ վատ իմաստով):

----------

յոգի (21.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

> ինչքանով ես հասկացա մեծամասնությունը հավատում է,որ ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է: 
> Բայց եկենք ուշադրություն դարձնենք մի բանի վրա:Կյանքում շատ-շատ բաներ են լինում,որ մեղմ ասած "մեր մատը խառը չի":Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք այդ րևույթը;Կյանքում շատ բաներ կան,որ նույնիսկ երկինք էլ բարձրանանք էլ չի կատարվի:


Պարզապես փոխեք վերաբերմունքը դրա նկատմամբ և ամեն ինչ կլուծվի

----------


## armena

*Gevo*,լուրջ հիմքեր են պետք կարծիքս փոխելու

----------


## յոգի

> ճակատագիր ասելով ի նկատի ունեն,որ կան բաներ,որոնք չենք կարող փոխել:Կարելի է ասել կյանքում երևույթներ,որոնց մենք դատապարտված ենք(լինի դա լավ կամ վատ իմաստով):


Իսկ հարց չ՞ի առաջանում, թե ինչ՞ի ենք դատապարտված, կամ հանարավոր չե փոխել...
 կամ ո՞վ է այդ ճակատագիր գրողը, ինչ՞ի մեկին լավ ճակատագիր է գրում մյուսին վատ...
ին՞չ է արել նորածին երեխան, մոր հիվանդ է ծնվում, կամ առողջ է, բայց մեքենայի տակ է ընգնում...
կա՞ մեկը,որ կարող է ճիշտ պատասխանել այս հարցերին...
Կնա մարդիկ հպարտանում են, թե իրենց կյանքը իրենց ձերքումն է, մի կողմից ճիշտ է, այո, դա այդպես է, եթե մի քիչ խորը նայեք ձեր կյանքի անցյալին և փորձեք հիշեք, որ այս բանը ես ստացել եմ անցյալում կատարած գործողղությունների արդյունքից, ապա դա պարզ կլինի, որ ինչ արել եմ հիմա ստանում եմ իմ արածի արդյունքը...
Ճակատագիրը, դա բնության շատ պարզ Օրենք է, ոչ ոք ոչ ոքի ճակատագիրը չի գրում, այլ մենք ինքներս ենք գրում մեր ապագա ճակատագիրը: Դա հասկանալու համար մարդ պետք է գիտակցի, կամ սովորի, որ ամեն կատարած գործողություն, ունի արդյունք, լավ կամ վատ և դրա հեղինակը մենք ենք, մեզ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում վատ կամ լավ արաքներ
 կատարել, միյայն մենք ինքներս ենք որոշում դա կատարել...
Ամեն կատարած արարք նման է սերմի, որը ցանելուց ժամանակ է պետք , որ դա աճի և պտուղ տա և դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ շատ տարիներ հետո...
Օրինակ մարդասպանին կամ գողին պատիժ է հասնում, եթե նրան չեն կարողանում դատել,  և նա կարծում է, որ նա սպանեց կամ գողացավ և չբռնվեց, ապա նա չարաչար սխալվում է, նա ինքը իր ապագա ճակատագիրը, ըստ բնության օրենքի վաստակել է, և ինչ է տեղի ունենում, նա կարող է օրինակ՛ ծնվել մի աղքատի ընտանիքում, նրանից գողանան, նրան սպանեն նույնպես... կամ մի մարդ մի լավ գործ է կատարել, որի համար պետք է մի ինչ որ վարձ ստանար, բայց չի ստացել, ապա նա ստանոալու է այդ վարձը  մի ուրիշ տեղից, որի մասին չի էլ հիշում և համարում է հրաշք...
Ըստ ֆիզիկայի օրենքի գործողությունը ունի հակազդեցություն, մեկը գլուխը խփում է պատին, պատն էլ խփում է գլխին, աարդյունքում  գլուխը ցավում է...
Ճակատագիր կոչվածը դա մեր կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքն է, որոնց մասին մենք մոռացել ենք, կամ չենք էլ գիտակցում, որ եթե ցավ ենք պատճառում ապա ցավ կստանանք, եթե լավություն ենք անում լավը կստանանք, սա է ճակատագիրը...
Աստված ճակատագիր չի գրում, այլ հետևում է, որ ամեն մարդ ստանա իր գործողությունների արդյունքը, կապ չունի հավատում եք Աստծուն թե ոչ, ինչպես տեսնում եք դա տեղի է ունենում բոլորի կյանքում...
հարգանքներս...

----------

E-la Via (05.08.2009), Sona_Yar (22.07.2009), Կաթիլ (21.07.2009), Սելավի (21.07.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Պարզապես փոխեք վերաբերմունքը դրա նկատմամբ և ամեն ինչ կլուծվի


Ինչ՞ը կլուծվի... եթե մեկին վիճակված է վաղը վթարի ենթարկվել, վերաբերմունքը փոխելով հարցը կլուծ՞վի:
սա նման է ջայլամի, վտանգը գալիս է, գլուխը հողի տակ է թաքցնում...
Աչքերը փակելով հարց չի լուծվի:
դա հեշտ և վտանգավոր ձև է...

----------


## armena

> Իսկ հարց չ՞ի առաջանում, թե ինչ՞ի ենք դատապարտված, կամ հանարավոր չե փոխել...
>  կամ ո՞վ է այդ ճակատագիր գրողը, ինչ՞ի մեկին լավ ճակատագիր է գրում մյուսին վատ...
> ին՞չ է արել նորածին երեխան, մոր հիվանդ է ծնվում, կամ առողջ է, բայց մեքենայի տակ է ընգնում...
> կա՞ մեկը,որ կարող է ճիշտ պատասխանել այս հարցերին...
> Կնա մարդիկ հպարտանում են, թե իրենց կյանքը իրենց ձերքումն է, մի կողմից ճիշտ է, այո, դա այդպես է, եթե մի քիչ խորը նայեք ձեր կյանքի անցյալին և փորձեք հիշեք, որ այս բանը ես ստացել եմ անցյալում կատարած գործողղությունների արդյունքից, ապա դա պարզ կլինի, որ ինչ արել եմ հիմա ստանում եմ իմ արածի արդյունքը...
> Ճակատագիրը, դա բնության շատ պարզ Օրենք է, ոչ ոք ոչ ոքի ճակատագիրը չի գրում, այլ մենք ինքներս ենք գրում մեր ապագա ճակատագիրը: Դա հասկանալու համար մարդ պետք է գիտակցի, կամ սովորի, որ ամեն կատարած գործողություն, ունի արդյունք, լավ կամ վատ և դրա հեղինակը մենք ենք, մեզ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում վատ կամ լավ արաքներ
>  կատարել, միյայն մենք ինքներս ենք որոշում դա կատարել...
> Ամեն կատարած արարք նման է սերմի, որը ցանելուց ժամանակ է պետք , որ դա աճի և պտուղ տա և դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ շատ տարիներ հետո...
> Օրինակ մարդասպանին կամ գողին պատիժ է հասնում, եթե նրան չեն կարողանում դատել,  և նա կարծում է, որ նա սպանեց կամ գողացավ և չբռնվեց, ապա նա չարաչար սխալվում է, նա ինքը իր ապագա ճակատագիրը, ըստ բնության օրենքի վաստակել է, և ինչ է տեղի ունենում, նա կարող է օրինակ՛ ծնվել մի աղքատի ընտանիքում, նրանից գողանան, նրան սպանեն նույնպես... կամ մի մարդ մի լավ գործ է կատարել, որի համար պետք է մի ինչ որ վարձ ստանար, բայց չի ստացել, ապա նա ստանոալու է այդ վարձը  մի ուրիշ տեղից, որի մասին չի էլ հիշում և համարում է հրաշք...
> ...



գիտես,ասածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ,բայց կա մի *բայց*:
Հա,շատ բան է մեր ձեռքերում,բայց *ոչ ամեն ինչ*:Մենք գերբնական չենք,ու ամեն բան չի կարող բացարձակապես այնպես լինել,ինչպես որ մենք ենք ուզում:Ամն բան այդքան միանշանակ չի:

----------

յոգի (22.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ինչ՞ը կլուծվի... եթե մեկին վիճակված է վաղը վթարի ենթարկվել, վերաբերմունքը փոխելով հարցը կլուծ՞վի:
> սա նման է ջայլամի, վտանգը գալիս է, գլուխը հողի տակ է թաքցնում...
> Աչքերը փակելով հարց չի լուծվի:
> դա հեշտ և վտանգավոր ձև է...


Այս գրառումդ հակասեց նախորդ գրառմանդ:Ի՞նչ է նշանակում վիճակված:Եթե քո ասելով մարդն է ամեն բան կերտում իր սեփական ձեռքերով,մարդն ուզու՞մ է իր կյանքին վերջ տալ: 

մարդիկ կան այնքան մեղք են գործում իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում,բայց լավ էլ երջանիկ են ապրում ու իրենց լավ են զգում:

Կարծում եմ,որ բոլորս էլ ինչ որ բանի դատապարտված ենք,այո,կարող ենք այդ ճանապարհները որոշ չափով փոխել,բայց լիովին փախչել հնարավոր չէ:

----------


## յոգի

> գիտես,ասածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ,բայց կա մի *բայց*:
> Հա,շատ բան է մեր ձեռքերում,բայց *ոչ ամեն ինչ*:Մենք գերբնական չենք,ու ամեն բան չի կարող բացարձակապես այնպես լինել,ինչպես որ մենք ենք ուզում:Ամն բան այդքան միանշանակ չի:


Իհարկե Արմենյա ջան, համաձայն եմ, որ մեր ձեռքում ամեն ինչ չե, ոչ ել գերբնական ենք...
բայց մեր ապագան մեր ձեքումն է, իսկ ներկան, արդեն քաղում ենք մեր անցյալում կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքը...
Բացի դրանից գոյություն ունի նաև 3 տեսակի անհանգստության պատճառներ, դրանք են, Բնությունը «աղետներ, եղանակ և այլը» ուրիշ ապրող էակների կողմից, մարդկանց , կենդանիների... և Մեր մտքի կողմից... 
Առաջի երկուսին դժվար է հաղթահարել, երրորդնել է դժվար, բայց հնարավոր է...
Բացի այս երեքից կան նաև Բնության երեք գոյավիճակներ, որոնք նույնպես մարդուն թակարդն են գցում և ստիպում են գործել ըստ իրենց կամքի, դրանք են՛ Տգիտության գոյավիճակ, Կրքի և Առաքինի... այս երեքը մարդուն տիկնիկի պես խախացնում են և մարդ գործում է ըստ այս գոյավիճակների, բայց երբ մարդ հաղթահարում է դրանց ազդեցությունը, ապա նա դուրս  է գալիս նրանց կալանքից և ինքն է  կատարում իր առաջընթաց գործողությունները և հասկանում է թե իր կատարած գործողությունները ինչ արդյունք կտան...
թե ինչպես են գործում մարդկանց վրա այդ գոյավիճակները կարող եմ մանրամասը գրել , եթե հետաքրքիր է...

----------


## յոգի

> Այս գրառումդ հակասեց նախորդ գրառմանդ:Ի՞նչ է նշանակում վիճակված:Եթե քո ասելով մարդն է ամեն բան կերտում իր սեփական ձեռքերով,մարդն ուզու՞մ է իր կյանքին վերջ տալ: 
> 
> մարդիկ կան այնքան մեղք են գործում իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում,բայց լավ էլ երջանիկ են ապրում ու իրենց լավ են զգում:
> 
> Կարծում եմ,որ բոլորս էլ ինչ որ բանի դատապարտված ենք,այո,կարող ենք այդ ճանապարհները որոշ չափով փոխել,բայց լիովին փախչել հնարավոր չէ:


այս հարցին քիչ հետո կպատասխանեմ...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ճակատագիր չկա: Կա նորին մեծություն Պատահականությունը:

----------

Enigmatic (22.07.2009), Ungrateful (22.07.2009), Ռեդ (22.07.2009), Սլիմ (22.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Քննարկմանը մի բան կարելի է ավելացնել:
Մարդ ինքն է իր ճանապարհն ընտրում, բայց մի մոռացեք, որ մի մարդու վրա ազդում են շրջապատող մնացած մարդիկ և ընդհանրապես բնության երևույթներն ու տիեզերքը: Կասեք ինչպե՞ս. մտքերով.  կարծում եմ մնացածը հասկացաք:

Պատահականությունն էլ այն է, ինչ ինքներս չենք պատկերացրել, բայց «աշխարհի համազոր ուժի» ազդեցությամբ կատարվում է:

----------

Գևոր (22.07.2009), յոգի (22.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

> Ինչ՞ը կլուծվի... եթե մեկին վիճակված է վաղը վթարի ենթարկվել, վերաբերմունքը փոխելով հարցը կլուծ՞վի:
> սա նման է ջայլամի, վտանգը գալիս է, գլուխը հողի տակ է թաքցնում...
> Աչքերը փակելով հարց չի լուծվի:
> դա հեշտ և վտանգավոր ձև է...


"Վիճակված ա, թե չե " ոչ մեկ չի կարող ապացուցել, բայց վերաբերմունքը փոխելու մի բանի հանդեպ, որը "հնարավոր չէ փոխել" շատ բան ա փոխվում:
Հետո վերաբերմուքն փոխել հո չի նշանակում աչքերը փակել? ըդհակառակը - լայն բացել աչքերը  ու տեսենել շատ հնարավորություններ, որ մինչ այդ չեն նկատվել

----------

E-la Via (05.08.2009), յոգի (22.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (22.07.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Այս գրառումդ հակասեց նախորդ գրառմանդ:Ի՞նչ է նշանակում վիճակված:Եթե քո ասելով մարդն է ամեն բան կերտում իր սեփական ձեռքերով,մարդն ուզու՞մ է իր կյանքին վերջ տալ: 
> 
> մարդիկ կան այնքան մեղք են գործում իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում,բայց լավ էլ երջանիկ են ապրում ու իրենց լավ են զգում:
> 
> Կարծում եմ,որ բոլորս էլ ինչ որ բանի դատապարտված ենք,այո,կարող ենք այդ ճանապարհները որոշ չափով փոխել,բայց լիովին փախչել հնարավոր չէ:


Կարելի է ասել, որ հակասում է և ոչ,  նայծ տեսանկյունից...
Վիճակված նշանակում է, որ մարդ կատարել է մի գործողություն և այդ գործողության արդյունը պիտի ստանա, եթե հիմա չի ստանում, կամ չի հաջողվում, ապա դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ մի ուրիշ ժամանակ, որի մասին մարդ կարող է արդեն մոռացել է, բայց բնությունը չի մոռացել և նա հետ է ստանում այդ արդյունքը, սա է ««վիճակվածը»»

----------


## Սարգսյան

հարցս ուղղում եմ նրանց, ովքեր վստահաբար հայտարարում են, որ ամեն ինչ իրենց իսկ ձեռքերում է..
ինչպես եք դա ստուգել ?  :Think:

----------

armena (22.07.2009), յոգի (22.07.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Այս գրառումդ հակասեց նախորդ գրառմանդ:Ի՞նչ է նշանակում վիճակված:Եթե քո ասելով մարդն է ամեն բան կերտում իր սեփական ձեռքերով,մարդն ուզու՞մ է իր կյանքին վերջ տալ: 
> 
> մարդիկ կան այնքան մեղք են գործում իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում,բայց լավ էլ երջանիկ են ապրում ու իրենց լավ են զգում:
> 
> Կարծում եմ,որ բոլորս էլ ինչ որ բանի դատապարտված ենք,այո,կարող ենք այդ ճանապարհները որոշ չափով փոխել,բայց լիովին փախչել հնարավոր չէ:


Կարելի է ասել, որ հակասում է և ոչ,  նայծ տեսանկյունից...
Վիճակված նշանակում է, որ մարդ կատարել է մի գործողություն և այդ գործողության արդյունը պիտի ստանա, եթե հիմա չի ստանում, կամ չի հաջողվում, ապա դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ մի ուրիշ ժամանակ, որի մասին մարդ կարող է արդեն մոռացել է, բայց բնությունը չի մոռացել և նա հետ է ստանում այդ արդյունքը, սա է ««վիճակվածը»»
Իսկ այն մարդիկ, որոնք շատ մեղքեր են գործում իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում , բայց լավ էլ երջանիկ են ապրում ու իրենց լավ են զգում, դա նման է մարդու, որը անապատում միրաջը ջրի տեղ է դնում և փորձում է վայելել..., բայց այդ նողկալի մարդիկ, որոնք կուրացել են նյութական աշխարհի ժամանակավոր բարիքներից և ագահաբար աջից ծախից գռփում են, սպանելով, թալանելով, կաշառքով, խաբելով և այլով... նմանները չեն ընդունում Բնության Բարձրագույն ուժը, Գերագույն Ուժը և Բանականությունը, որ ամեն ինչ ունի Պատճառ և այդ պատճառի հետևը կա Մեկը, որը հետևում է ամեն ինչի և ամեն մեկի, և ոչ ոք չի կարող պլստալ այդ Գերագույնի Աչքից և բոլորը ստանում են և կստանան իրենց արարքների արդյունքը: Այդ ««Վայելողները»» թվացյալ,  վախը սրտներում, բայց արտաքնապես ցուցադրում են թե ինչ ««Հերոս»» են, մտածում են միյայն ներկա վայելքի մասին, առանց գիտակցելու, որ նրանց արարմունքը նման է սերմի, որը նրանք ցանում են երբ մի գործողություն են կատարում և այդ սերմը պտուղ է տալու... օրինակ՛ մեկը գրել էր, թէ «« Ճակատագիր չկա: Կա նորին մեծություն Պատահականությունը: »»
սա փրփուրներից կախվելու փիլիսոփայություն է, հերքել բնության օրենքը և վայելել ինչպես մարդու միտքը  և զգայարանները կցանկանան, համարելով Պատահականություն, Բայց՛ Նորին Մեծություն, չեք մտածել, թե ին՞չի է մեկը, որը արտաքնից շատ անմեղ մի երիտասարդ է, զոհվում է մի ինչ որ վթարից, մի երեխա, ուրախ, երջանիկ, ապրելու մեծ ցանկությամբ, զոհվում է կամ հիվանդանում և տառապանք է պատճառում իր հարազատներին, և նման շատ օրինակներ... պատահականությու՞ն... պատահականության փիլիսոփայությունը վերանում է երբ դա պատահում է ««նորին մեծությունների»» հետ և փորձում են հիշել թե ին՞չ են արել վատ, եթե խելքներին հասնում է, եթե չի հասնում մեղադրում են Աստծուն (ու՞ր էիր աստված), եթե անհավատ են, ապա մեղադրում են շրջապատին...

««_Կարծում եմ,որ բոլորս էլ ինչ որ բանի դատապարտված ենք,այո,կարող ենք այդ ճանապարհները որոշ չափով փոխել,բայց լիովին փախչել հնարավոր չէ_»»
Արմենյա ջան Դատապատված չի՞ նշանակում, որ մենք անմեղ ենք և ինչ որ մեկի կողմից դատապարտվել ենք...
Ոչ ոք մեզ չի դատապարտել, այլ մենք ինքներս ենք մեզ դատապարտել մեր  կատարած գործնեությամբ, որի արդյունքը ստանում ենք ներկայում և կստանանք ապագայում...

----------


## Ariadna

Էս թեմայում գրառում չեմ անում, միայն որպես մոդեր ստիպված կարդում եմ, բայց վերջը որոշեցի ես էլ գրեմ իմ կարծիքը: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, սա նույնպես էն թեմաներից ա, որ 100 տոկոս չենք կարող ժխտել կամ ընդունել ճակատագրի գոյությունը: Մի կողմից աբսուրդ ա և հնարավոր չի ընդունել, որ կարող ա էդպիսի բան լինի, բայց մյուս կողմից, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք պայծառատեսների կանխատեսումները: Հենց Վանգայի, թեկուզ: Չեք ժխտի չէ՞, որ էդ կինը օժտված ա եղել էդ շնորհով: Ես գիրքն եմ կարդացել իր մասին, ինտերնետում երևի թե կլինի, շատ հետաքրքիր էր: Կամ ձեռքի ափի գծերով ճակատագրի որոշումը, մարդիկ դարերով զբաղվում են դրանով, լիքը գրքեր ու ձեռնարկներ կան, չի կարող չէ էդ ամեն ինչը ինչ որ մեկի երևակայության արդյունքը լինել: Երևի թե սա առանձին թեմայի նյութ ա, որ կարելի ա բացել ու քննարկել:

----------

armena (22.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Իհարկե Արմենյա ջան, համաձայն եմ, որ մեր ձեռքում ամեն ինչ չե, ոչ ել գերբնական ենք...
> բայց մեր ապագան մեր ձեքումն է, իսկ ներկան, արդեն քաղում ենք մեր անցյալում կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքը...
> Բացի դրանից գոյություն ունի նաև 3 տեսակի անհանգստության պատճառներ, դրանք են, Բնությունը «աղետներ, եղանակ և այլը» ուրիշ ապրող էակների կողմից, մարդկանց , կենդանիների... և Մեր մտքի կողմից... 
> Առաջի երկուսին դժվար է հաղթահարել, երրորդնել է դժվար, բայց հնարավոր է...
> Բացի այս երեքից կան նաև Բնության երեք գոյավիճակներ, որոնք նույնպես մարդուն թակարդն են գցում և ստիպում են գործել ըստ իրենց կամքի, դրանք են՛ Տգիտության գոյավիճակ, Կրքի և Առաքինի... այս երեքը մարդուն տիկնիկի պես խախացնում են և մարդ գործում է ըստ այս գոյավիճակների, բայց երբ մարդ հաղթահարում է դրանց ազդեցությունը, ապա նա դուրս  է գալիս նրանց կալանքից և ինքն է  կատարում իր առաջընթաց գործողությունները և հասկանում է թե իր կատարած գործողությունները ինչ արդյունք կտան...
> թե ինչպես են գործում մարդկանց վրա այդ գոյավիճակները կարող եմ մանրամասը գրել , եթե հետաքրքիր է...


ոչ թե Արմենյա,այլ *Արմենա*...

հիմա հենց նշեցիր,որ կան 3 "բայց"- եր:Ու հավատա,որ քանի դեռ կա գոնե մեկ հատ "բայց" ,դա նշանակում է,որ կա խոչընոտ,որը մեր ճանապարհին է:

----------


## armena

*Հայկօ ,* իսկ ովքե՞ր են այդ պատահականությունների մեղավորները:

*Ֆոտոն*,տեսնու՞մ ես:Նշում եք,հետո էլ մոռանում եք բացառությունների մասին:Այո,հասկացանք,որ մենք ենք ընտրում այդ ճանապարհը,բայց թե այդ ընտրության վերջը ինչ կլինի...

----------


## armena

> Կարելի է ասել, որ հակասում է և ոչ,  նայծ տեսանկյունից...
> Վիճակված նշանակում է, որ մարդ կատարել է մի գործողություն և այդ գործողության արդյունը պիտի ստանա, եթե հիմա չի ստանում, կամ չի հաջողվում, ապա դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ մի ուրիշ ժամանակ, որի մասին մարդ կարող է արդեն մոռացել է, բայց բնությունը չի մոռացել և նա հետ է ստանում այդ արդյունքը, սա է ««վիճակվածը»»


իսկ ո՞վ է որոշում թե ի՞նչն է սխալ ու ինչն է ճիշտ:  :Think: 
սրանք շատ մոտաորապես ու հարաբերական բաներ են:

----------

յոգի (22.07.2009), Նունուշ (02.08.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Հայկօ ,* իսկ ովքե՞ր են այդ պատահականությունների մեղավորները:


  ::}: 

Պատահականության տեսության կայֆն էլ հենց էն ա, որ ոչ մի «մեղավոր» չկա:

----------


## armena

> Ոչ ոք մեզ չի դատապարտել, այլ մենք ինքներս ենք մեզ դատապարտել մեր  կատարած գործնեությամբ, որի արդյունքը ստանում ենք ներկայում և կստանանք ապագայում...



ուղղակի չեմ կարող համաձայնվել:Այո,մեզանից շատ բան է կախված,բայց նորից եմ ասում,որ ամն ինչ միանշանակ չէ:

----------


## armena

> Պատահականության տեսության կայֆն էլ հենց էն ա, որ ոչ մի «մեղավոր» չկա:


ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի լինում,անգամ քո ասած պատահականությունը:Եթե մենք չգիտենք,ապա դա չի նշանակում,որ դա պատճառ չունի:

----------

յոգի (22.07.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

էս վերջերս ասում են պատճառ-մատճառ չկա, շատ բաներ կարող ա պատահական լինի

"Քվանտային ֆիզիկայում, որն ուսումնասիրում է միջուկային  մասնիկների հարաբերությունները սուբատոմային մակարդակում, *պատճառահետևանքային հարաբերությունները սկզբունքնորեն չեն նկատվում* : Այդ մակարդակում փոփոխությունները կատարվում են ակնթարթորեն, *առանց պատճառային հաջորդականության*: Նման պրոցեսները սովորական դատողության շրջանակներում անբացատրելի են"

----------

Արիացի (13.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (23.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Նման պրոցեսները սովորական դատողության շրջանակներում անբացատրելի են"


անբացատրելի են ՄԵԶ համար,բայց եթե մենք չենք կարողանում բացատրել,չի նշանակում,որ բացատրություն չունի;

----------

Ֆոտոն (23.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> էս վերջերս ասում են պատճառ-մատճառ չկա, շատ բաներ կարող ա պատահական լինի
> 
> "Քվանտային ֆիզիկայում, որն ուսումնասիրում է միջուկային  մասնիկների հարաբերությունները սուբատոմային մակարդակում, *պատճառահետևանքային հարաբերությունները սկզբունքնորեն չեն նկատվում* : Այդ մակարդակում փոփոխությունները կատարվում են ակնթարթորեն, *առանց պատճառային հաջորդականության*: Նման պրոցեսները սովորական դատողության շրջանակներում անբացատրելի են"


 :Shok:  չհասկացա: բա լազերը ոնց՞ է գործում էտ դեպքում  :Shok:

----------


## Փիսիկ

ես դեռ իմին են փնտրում... չգիտեմ ինչի համար եմ եկել էս մոլորակ  :Sad:  տեղս եմ փնտրում ու փորձում գտնել կոչումս - դրան մնացածը ճակատագիր  են անվանում...

----------


## Փիսիկ

> էս վերջերս ասում են պատճառ-մատճառ չկա, շատ բաներ կարող ա պատահական լինի
> 
> "Քվանտային ֆիզիկայում, որն ուսումնասիրում է միջուկային  մասնիկների հարաբերությունները սուբատոմային մակարդակում, *պատճառահետևանքային հարաբերությունները սկզբունքնորեն չեն նկատվում* : Այդ մակարդակում փոփոխությունները կատարվում են ակնթարթորեն, *առանց պատճառային հաջորդականության*: Նման պրոցեսները սովորական դատողության շրջանակներում անբացատրելի են"


... պրոցեսը կոչվում ա էնտրոպիա - պատահական բախում մշտաշարժ մասնիկների, որը ստեղծում է յուրօրինակ և քաոսային պատկեր ... 
դրան ՝ ես հավատում եմ !

----------

Հայկօ (23.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Նման պրոցեսները սովորական դատողության շրջանակներում անբացատրելի են"


ես ինքս ֆիզիկոս եմ,ու իմ մասնագիտութան շրջանակներից կարող եմ ասել,որ արդեն երկար ժամանակ ես իմ համար մի թեորեմ եմ ձևակերպել:Շատ բաներ մարդկությունը բացատրել չի կարող,բայց կգա մի օր որ այդ որոշ բաները կդառնան լավ էլ "բացատրելի":եթե մենք չենք հասկանում,չի նշանակում,որ այդպիսի բան գոյություն չունի,կամ դա անհեթեթություն է:Մենք շատ բաներ չենք կարող բացատրել,բայց հավատում ենք:այսպիսի բաներից մեկն էլ ճակատագիրն է:

----------

Ariadna (24.07.2009), յոգի (05.08.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> ոչ թե Արմենյա,այլ *Արմենա*...
> 
> հիմա հենց նշեցիր,որ կան 3 "բայց"- եր:Ու հավատա,որ քանի դեռ կա գոնե մեկ հատ "բայց" ,դա նշանակում է,որ կա խոչընոտ,որը մեր ճանապարհին է:


կներես Արմենա ջան ուշադիր չեմ եղել անվանտ ...
իսկ խոչնդոտը միշտ էլ կա, լինի բայց-ը թե ոչ...

----------


## Lady X

Իհարկե մարդն ինքն է իր ճակատագրի տերը, սակայն չի կարելի և ժխտել այն փաստը, որ կան տիեզերական ուժեր, որոնք անվերապահորեն ազդում են մարդ արարածի վրա...
*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվումեն  լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հավատու՞մ եք ճակատագրին:
> Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք մարդ արարածը փոխել իր ճակատագիրը/ազդել դրա վրա:
> 
> ասում են,որ ինչ-որ գրված է ճակատիդ չես փոխի:Որ ինչ ճանապար էլ ընտրես,այն քեզ տանելու է նույն տեղը,ուղղակի մենք ենք որոշում այն կլինի երկար,կարչ,լայն թե հաստ:Արդյոք դա՞ է ճակատագիրը:
> 
> Ի՞նչ է անում ճակատագիրը:Արդյոք այն դատապարտու՞մ է մեզ արաքների ու երևույթների,որոնցից ուզում ենք փախչել:
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում:


Մարդ արարածը իր երկարատև կյանքի ընթացքում հասկացել է կա մի բան որը մարդու կյանքի մեջ կենտրոնական է և շատ դեպքերում նա անհավանական իրավիճակներում հայտնվում է նրան մենք գիտենք որպես ճակատագիր:
Դժվար է հասկանալ կա Ճակատագիր թե ոչ սակայն ակնհայտորեն կա մի բան որը ուղղեկցում է մարդուն հաճախ ճակատագիրը նույնացվում է նախախնամության հետ:
Մարդը օգտվում է որոշակի ծրագրերից հաճախ միաժամանակորեն օգտվում է մի քանի ծրագրերից վորոնք իրար ոչ միայն հակասում են այլև կարող են օգտագործողին ոչնչացնել:
Շա հաճախ է մարդը հայտնվում այդ իրար բացառող ծրագրերի գոտում նման վիճակը հայտնի է մեզ սկզբում որպես էկստրեմ  իսկ պատասխան չգտնելու դեպքում որպես կրիզիսային    վիճակներ:
Ենթադրենք կա ճակատագիր այսինքն մի ծրագիր որը ավարտուն է նա ունի սկիզբ զարգացում և վերջ :Սկիզբը նրան կյանքի կոչելն է վերջը հասկանալի է նրա ֆիզիկական ավարտն է այսինքն մահը:
Մնաց միջնամասը եթե պերսոնը կգիտակցի որ ինքը անելիք ունի և այդ անելիքը ավելի կարևոր է քան ծրագիրը (ճակատագիրը) ապա նա իրոք հնարավորություն ունի փոխելու 
այն:

----------


## Koms

> ...էնտրոպիա - պատահական բախում մշտաշարժ մասնիկների, որը ստեղծում է յուրօրինակ և քաոսային պատկեր ...


կարծում եմ, Կյանքը և Աշխարհը ընդհանրապես ստեղծված է հենց այդ սկզբունքով;

----------


## Արիացի

> Հավատու՞մ եք ճակատագրին:
> Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք մարդ արարածը փոխել իր ճակատագիրը/ազդել դրա վրա:
> 
> ասում են,որ ինչ-որ գրված է ճակատիդ չես փոխի:Որ ինչ ճանապար էլ ընտրես,այն քեզ տանելու է նույն տեղը,ուղղակի մենք ենք որոշում այն կլինի երկար,կարչ,լայն թե հաստ:Արդյոք դա՞ է ճակատագիրը:
> 
> Ի՞նչ է անում ճակատագիրը:Արդյոք այն դատապարտու՞մ է մեզ արաքների ու երևույթների,որոնցից ուզում ենք փախչել:
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում:


Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է իր ճակատագրի տերը: Այսինքն մարդը ինքն է որոշում, թե ոնց տնօրինի իր կյանքը: Իհարկե հետ նայելուց տեսնում ենք, որ մեր կյանքը հենց մի ուղղությամբ է ընթացել ու գայթակղություն է առաջանում կարծել, թե դա ի վերուստ էլ այդպես պետք է լիներ ու մեր ծնվելով դա որոշված է եղել: Մինչդեռ կյանքում լինում են պահեր, երբ մարդը ինքնուրույն է որոշում կայացնում ու այդ որոշումը շատ դեպքերում կայացվում է պատահականորեն: 
Սա չեն ժխտում նույնիսկ հիրոմանտները: Հիրոմանտիայում ընդունված է, որ մարդու ձախ ձեռքի գծերը անփոփոխ են ու բնութագրում են մարդու կյանքը ծնված օրվա դրությամբ: Սակայն աջ ձեռքը փոփոխական է ու կյանքի ընթացքում, մարդու կայացրած որոշումներից կախված, փոխվում է: Այսինքն մարդը կարողանում է փոխել իրեն ի վերուստ տրված ճակատագիրը: Եթե սա ընդունում են նույնիսկ բախտագուշակները, ապա մենք ինչու պիտի չընդունենք?  :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Կարծում եմ, Ճակատագիրը *գրված* չէ, այլ *նախանշված*, իսկ մենք կարող ենք ընդամենը *սրբագրել* այդ ուղու որոշ դետալները միայն,..

----------


## armena

> Կարծում եմ, Ճակատագիրը *գրված* չէ, այլ *նախանշված*, իսկ մենք կարող ենք ընդամենը *սրբագրել* այդ ուղու որոշ դետալները միայն,..


գրված չե այլ նախանշված... :Think: 
իսկ ո՞րն է սրանց տարբերությունը:

----------


## Չամիչ

Արեվելքում համարում են, որ պետք է գոնե փոքր ինչ ծանոթ լինել  սեփական ճակատագրին, որպեսզի ճշեղվել քեզ համար  նախասահմանված ճանապարհից: Ըստ իրենց այս հարցում  կարող են  օգնել աստղերը, քանի որ  շատ բան կախված է  այն բանից թե ինչ  դասավուրություն են ունեցել մոլորակները, լուսինը, արեգակը  մարդու  ծննդյան  պահին:
Ասում են ճկա  վատ ճակատագիր, մարդը  ով  դժգոհ է իր ճակատագրից, իրականում  շեղվել է իր համար  նախասահմանված ճանապարհից: Եսի՞մ :Dntknw:

----------


## Չամիչ

> գրված չե այլ նախանշված...
> իսկ ո՞րն է սրանց տարբերությունը


Դե երեվի  նախանշված տարբերակը հնարավոր է փոփոխության ենթարկել, իսկ վերջնականապես գրվածը՝  ոչ:

----------


## armena

> Արեվելքում համարում են, որ պետք է գոնե փոքր ինչ ծանոթ լինել  սեփական ճակատագրին, որպեսզի ճշեղվել քեզ համար  նախասահմանված ճանապարհից: Ըստ իրենց այս հարցում  կարող են  օգնել աստղերը, քանի որ  շատ բան կախված է  այն բանից թե ինչ  դասավուրություն են ունեցել մոլորակները, լուսինը, արեգակը  մարդու  ծննդյան  պահին:
> Ասում են ճկա  վատ ճակատագիր, մարդը  ով  դժգոհ է իր ճակատագրից, իրականում  շեղվել է իր համար  նախասահմանված ճանապարհից: Եսի՞մ


ըստ քո գրածի ու ըստ արևելքի մարդկաց ամեն ինչ հուշում ու թելադրում են աստղերը:Լավ էր:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը խմբագրված է: Թեման անլուրջ խոսակցություննորով մի լցրեք:*

----------


## armena

> Դե երեվի  նախանշված տարբերակը հնարավոր է փոփոխության ենթարկել, իսկ վերջնականապես գրվածը՝  ոչ:


լավ,եթե կարող ենք փոփոխության ենթարկել,դա նշանակում է,որ այդ փոփոխությամբ կարող ենք նաեվ շեղվել "ճակատակիր" հասկացությունից:
հա,ասենք նազանշված,բայց իմ կարծիքով այդ նախանշածը ճակատագրին հակասում է :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> լավ,եթե կարող ենք փոփոխության ենթարկել,դա նշանակում է,որ այդ փոփոխությամբ կարող ենք նաեվ շեղվել "ճակատակիր" հասկացությունից:
> հա,ասենք նազանշված,բայց իմ կարծիքով այդ նախանշածը ճակատագրին հակասում է


Քեզ  թվում է ես  ունե՞մ  բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, ես  փորձեցի  ներկայացնել թե  ինչպես են էտ հարցին մոտենում արեվելքում, եվ ոչ ավելին:
Անձամբ ինձ մոտ կան  միայն հարցեր, որոնք առայժմ չունեն  պատասխաններ:
Բայց որ  էս  ամեն ինչը կանոնակարգված հիմքեր ունի,դա  միանշանակ է:

Հիշում եմ մի հաղորդման  ժամանակ,4-5  տարեկան երեխաներին  հարցնում էին թե ինչ են նրանք ուզում դառնալ երբ  մեծանան: Պատասխանների բազմազանությունը ինձ պարզապես ապշեցրեց,էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ  երեխայի մեջ ի սկզբանե  դրված է ինչ որ ծրագիր, եվ  պատասխաններն էլ  տրվում են հենց այդ  ծրագրին համապատասխան:

----------


## Alba

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
ես միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել ամեն ինչ իմ օրինակով.
ճակատագիրն  որոշում ամեն ինչ՝ +/- 10 տոկոս :Think:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
> ես միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել ամեն ինչ իմ օրինակով.
> ճակատագիրն  որոշում ամեն ինչ՝ +/- 10 տոկոս


Բա օրինակները ուր են?

----------

armena (26.08.2009), Ուլուանա (26.08.2009)

----------


## armena

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
> ես միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել ամեն ինչ իմ օրինակով.
> ճակատագիրն  որոշում ամեն ինչ՝ +/- 10 տոկոս


շատ լավ էր:  :LOL: 
Էսպիսի բանաձեզ դեռ ոչ ոք չէր սահամանել(Իմ իմացածով)  :LOL:

----------


## armena

*Չամիչ* ,չեմ ասում դու ամեն ինչ գիտես,ուղղակի սա այն թեման է,որ հարցերից ուրիշ հարցեր են առաջանում

----------


## Alba

> շատ լավ էր: 
> Էսպիսի բանաձեզ դեռ ոչ ոք չէր սահամանել(Իմ իմացածով)


Դե հա, մի քիչ չափազանցրած ա, բայց... 2 անգամ մահից եմ փրկվել, ու էնպես, որ բոլորն են զարմացել, նույնիսկ բժիշկները... Մանրամասների մեջ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, բայց եթե փրկվել եմ, ուրեմն դեռ ժամանակս չի եկել :Cool:  Բայց էնպես չի, որ քեզ հանձնես բախտի քմահաճույքներին ու ոչինչ չանես՝ մտածելով, որ ճակատագիրն ամեն ինչ կորոշի… Սա էլ +/-10 տոկոսն ա :Wink:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Դե հա, մի քիչ չափազանցրած ա, բայց... 2 անգամ մահից եմ փրկվել, ու էնպես, որ բոլորն են զարմացել, նույնիսկ բժիշկները... Մանրամասների մեջ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, բայց եթե փրկվել եմ, ուրեմն դեռ ժամանակս չի եկել Բայց էնպես չի, որ քեզ հանձնես բախտի քմահաճույքներին ու ոչինչ չանես՝ մտածելով, որ ճակատագիրն ամեն ինչ կորոշի… Սա էլ +/-10 տոկոսն ա


Ուրախ եմ որ մահից երկու անգամ թրկվել ես բայց դա ճակատագիր չէ այլ լուրջ հաջողություն:Իկ անհաջողությունը այն է որ դու հայտնվել ես այդ վիճակում:
Հիմա ճակատագրի մասով դա այն վիճակն է որը փոփոխման ենթակա չէ  ,այսինքմն առողջ հաջողակ կենսախինդ ,երջանիկ ,բարի մարդը  մահանում է շատ տարորինակ հանգամանքներում որտեղ բացարձակապես ոչ մի նախապայման չկար մահանալու համար սակայն մարդը մահացավ և վարկյանական :Ահա քեզ ճակատագիր:

----------


## Alba

Հիմա ճակատագրի մասով դա այն վիճակն է որը փոփոխման ենթակա չէ  ,այսինքմն առողջ հաջողակ կենսախինդ ,երջանիկ ,բարի մարդը  մահանում է շատ տարորինակ հանգամանքներում որտեղ բացարձակապես ոչ մի նախապայման չկար մահանալու համար սակայն մարդը մահացավ և վարկյանական :Ահա քեզ ճակատագիր:[/QUOTE]

Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե դու անընդհատ խուսաբել ես մեկից, բայց անհասկանալի ձևով ամենատարբեր իրավիճակներում նրան ես հանդիպում, արդյունքում՝ նա դառնում է քեզ համար ամենահարազատ մարդն աշխարհում, դա զուտ պատահականությու՞ն է, թե՞ ճակատագիր :Blush:

----------


## armena

> Դե հա, մի քիչ չափազանցրած ա, բայց... 2 անգամ մահից եմ փրկվել, ու էնպես, որ բոլորն են զարմացել, նույնիսկ բժիշկները... Մանրամասների մեջ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, բայց եթե փրկվել եմ, ուրեմն դեռ ժամանակս չի եկել Բայց էնպես չի, որ քեզ հանձնես բախտի քմահաճույքներին ու ոչինչ չանես՝ մտածելով, որ ճակատագիրն ամեն ինչ կորոշի… Սա էլ +/-10 տոկոսն ա


այո,հասկանալի է,բայց ճակատագիր ասվածը չի վերաբերվում միայն քեզ հետ կատարվածի արդյունքին:Դա կարող ես համարել ճակատագրի քո բանաձև,բայց ընդհանուր բանաձև դա համարվել չի կարող:

----------


## armena

> Հիմա ճակատագրի մասով դա այն վիճակն է որը փոփոխման ենթակա չէ  ,այսինքմն առողջ հաջողակ կենսախինդ ,երջանիկ ,բարի մարդը  մահանում է շատ տարորինակ հանգամանքներում որտեղ բացարձակապես ոչ մի նախապայման չկար մահանալու համար սակայն մարդը մահացավ և վարկյանական :Ահա քեզ ճակատագիր:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե դու անընդհատ խուսաբել ես մեկից, բայց անհասկանալի ձևով ամենատարբեր իրավիճակներում նրան ես հանդիպում, արդյունքում՝ նա դառնում է քեզ համար ամենահարազատ մարդն աշխարհում, դա զուտ պատահականությու՞ն է, թե՞ ճակատագիր :Blush: [/QUOTE]

այս մեկի հետ համաձայն եմ:
Խուսափել ամեն դպքում հնարավոր չէ:Իկ եթե հնարավոր չէ,ապա մենք այն փոխել հենք :

Ես էլ եմ կարծում,որ այն մարդիկ,որոնք մենք սիրում ու գնահատում ենք,ոոնք ամբողջ կյանը մեր կողքին են(Կամ էլ մեր սրտերում),դա ինչ որ վերևիչ ի վերուստ գրված բան է:

----------


## Գևոր

*Այն ամենը ինչ -չենք կարող փոխել պիտի ընդունել, Բայց  այն ամենը -ինչ կարող ենք փոխել, պետք է Փոխենք*

----------


## armena

> *Այն ամենը ինչ -չենք կարող փոխել պիտի ընդունել, Բայց  այն ամենը -ինչ կարող ենք փոխել, պետք է Փոխենք*


լավ է ասված:Բայց ինչպե՞ս պիտի իմանանք թե ինչն է փոփոխման ենթակա ու ինչը ոչ:  :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

Իմ ամենասիրած  խոսքերից է ՝

*Մարդու ճակատագիրը  ամփոփված է նրա բնավորության  մեջ:* եթե  ուզում ես ազդել ճակատագրիդ վրա, կարողացիր  ինչ որ կերպ  փոխել  բնավորությունդ, ինչը  ինչպես գիտենք շատ բարդ պորցես է:

----------

armena (27.08.2009), յոգի (28.08.2009)

----------


## Alba

> Իմ ամենասիրած  խոսքերից է ՝
> 
> *Մարդու ճակատագիրը  ամփոփված է նրա բնավորության  մեջ:* եթե  ուզում ես ազդել ճակատագրիդ վրա, կարողացիր  ինչ որ կերպ  փոխել  բնավորությունդ, ինչը  ինչպես գիտենք շատ բարդ պորցես է:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ… Իսկապես, եթե մարդ կարողանա փոխել իր բնավորությունը, երևի կփոխի նաև իր էությունը, ինչ շաաաատ բարդ է: Օրինակ ես շատ խանդոտ եմ, ուզում եմ փոխել իմ այդ բնավորության գիծը, բայց ոչ միշտ է ստացվում :Sad:  Բայց ասում են մարդ կարող է փոխել իր բնավորությունը, չի փոխվում այն, ինչ ժառանգական է, այսինքն՝ խառնվածքը:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ… Իսկապես, եթե մարդ կարողանա փոխել իր բնավորությունը, երևի կփոխի նաև իր էությունը, ինչ շաաաատ բարդ է: Օրինակ ես շատ խանդոտ եմ, ուզում եմ փոխել իմ այդ բնավորության գիծը, բայց ոչ միշտ է ստացվում Բայց ասում են մարդ կարող է փոխել իր բնավորությունը, չի փոխվում այն, ինչ ժառանգական է, այսինքն՝ խառնվածքը:


Պարզապես կարողացիր կառավարել ինքդ քեզ, քո զգացմունքները:Ինչ-որ բան անելուց կամ ասելուց առաջ փորձիր մի պահ մտածել դա ճիշտ է թե ոչ, դրա հետևանք ինչ կլինի:Աստիճանաբար ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի ու դու ինքդ էլ կզգաս քո մեջ տեղի ունեցող փոփոխությունները:

----------

armena (27.08.2009), յոգի (28.08.2009)

----------


## Alba

> Պարզապես կարողացիր կառավարել ինքդ քեզ, քո զգացմունքները:Ինչ-որ բան անելուց կամ ասելուց առաջ փորձիր մի պահ մտածել դա ճիշտ է թե ոչ, դրա հետևանք ինչ կլինի:Աստիճանաբար ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի ու դու ինքդ էլ կզգաս քո մեջ տեղի ունեցող փոփոխությունները:


Հիմա ես կարողանում եմ ինքս ինձ տիրապետել, բայց երբ պահը գալիս է... սթափ մտածելը մոռանում եմ :Sad:  այսինքնէ հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն ինչն եմ չափազանցնում, բայց ոչ միշտ է ստացվում... Կարծում եք բնավորությու՞ն է՝ ի վերուստ ինձ տրված, էգոի՞զմ, սեփականատիրության զգացու՞մ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ… Իսկապես, եթե մարդ կարողանա փոխել իր բնավորությունը, երևի կփոխի նաև իր էությունը, ինչ շաաաատ բարդ է: Օրինակ ես շատ խանդոտ եմ, ուզում եմ փոխել իմ այդ բնավորության գիծը, բայց ոչ միշտ է ստացվում Բայց ասում են մարդ կարող է փոխել իր բնավորությունը, չի փոխվում այն, ինչ ժառանգական է, այսինքն՝ խառնվածքը:


Խանդը  իհարկե  լրիվ այլ թեմա է, բայց որ  այն  կարող է  բացասաբար անդրադառնալ  մարդու  ճակատագրի  վրա  դա  ակնհայտ է: Խանդի պատճառով ընտանիքներ են փլուզվում,  ցանկացած մարդու համար էլ ընտենիքի  քանդվելը  ճակատագրական է: նախ  եվ առաջ  մարդ  պետք է պարզի թե ինչու է  խանդում, կարծում եմ պատճառն այն է որ  չի  վստահում ոչ թե դիմացինին  այլ  հենց ինքն իրեն: Դե այս  դեպքում, եթե  մարդ ուզում է ինչ որ կերպ ազդել  իր  ճակատագրի  վրա  ուրեմն պետք է փորձի դառնալ ավելի ինքնավստահ: Ինչը  կրկին այքան էլ հեշտ չէ:

----------


## armena

> Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ… Իսկապես, եթե մարդ կարողանա փոխել իր բնավորությունը, երևի կփոխի նաև իր էությունը, ինչ շաաաատ բարդ է: Օրինակ ես շատ խանդոտ եմ, ուզում եմ փոխել իմ այդ բնավորության գիծը, բայց ոչ միշտ է ստացվում Բայց ասում են մարդ կարող է փոխել իր բնավորությունը, չի փոխվում այն, ինչ ժառանգական է, այսինքն՝ խառնվածքը:


ես ժառանգականությանը այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում,մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է նաեվ անհնարին թվացող երևույթները փոխել

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հիմա ճակատագրի մասով դա այն վիճակն է որը փոփոխման ենթակա չէ  ,այսինքմն առողջ հաջողակ կենսախինդ ,երջանիկ ,բարի մարդը  մահանում է շատ տարորինակ հանգամանքներում որտեղ բացարձակապես ոչ մի նախապայման չկար մահանալու համար սակայն մարդը մահացավ և վարկյանական :Ահա քեզ ճակատագիր:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե դու անընդհատ խուսաբել ես մեկից, բայց անհասկանալի ձևով ամենատարբեր իրավիճակներում նրան ես հանդիպում, արդյունքում՝ նա դառնում է քեզ համար ամենահարազատ մարդն աշխարհում, դա զուտ պատահականությու՞ն է, թե՞ ճակատագիր :Blush: [/QUOTE]

Ճակատագիր է  և մի կարևոր բան ,դա քո փորձությունն է ,հետո կերևա դու շնորհակալ կլինես ճակատագին թե մշտապես կանիծես նրան: Դիմացիր փորձությանը, իմացիր Աստված չի փորձում ,փորձությունը չարից է սատանայից:Դիմացիր ,չգայթակղվես, լսիր քո ներքին ձային ,չվաճառվես: Դու մի հատ էս այս աշխարհում և հիշիր, անգին ես : ճակատագրի առաջին տողն է *,«դու անգին էս*»:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ճակատագիր է  և մի կարևոր բան ,դա քո փորձությունն է ,հետո կերևա դու շնորհակալ կլինես ճակատագին թե մշտապես կանիծես նրան: Դիմացիր փորձությանը, իմացիր Աստված չի փորձում ,փորձությունը չարից է սատանայից:Դիմացիր ,չգայթակղվես, լսիր քո ներքին ձային ,չվաճառվես: Դու մի հատ էս այս աշխարհում և հիշիր, անգին ես : ճակատագրի առաջին տողն է *,«դու անգին էս*»:


Մեղապարտ.եթե Աստծո անուն ես տալիս.ասեմ որ Աստված մարդուն ճակատագրով չի ստեղծել.այլապես ու՞ր մնաց ազատ կամքը։Մարդը ինքնորոշ էակ է ոչ թէ ծրագրավորված։Ճակատագիր ասվածը ստեղծված է գուշակների կողմից.որը խիստ հակասում է Աստվածային կանոնին։

Այլ բան է նախախնամությունը։Իսկ նախախնամություն ասելով հասկանում եմ՝ երբ մարդը քիթը  խոթում է այնտեղ.ուր շունը անգամ իր պոչը չի մտցնի. ապա Աստված կարող է  միջամտել և  փրկել փորձանքից։

----------

յոգի (28.08.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Հիմա ես կարողանում եմ ինքս ինձ տիրապետել, բայց երբ պահը գալիս է... սթափ մտածելը մոռանում եմ այսինքնէ հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն ինչն եմ չափազանցնում, բայց ոչ միշտ է ստացվում... Կարծում եք բնավորությու՞ն է՝ ի վերուստ ինձ տրված, էգոի՞զմ, սեփականատիրության զգացու՞մ:


Կարծում եմ դու պիտի սովորես կառավարել ուղեղդ: Խոսքը հենց այն պահին է վերաբերում, որ գալիս է ու դու չես կարողանում մտածել: Հանգիստ ապրի, շտապել պետք չէ ու սովորի ինքնավստահ լինել, քո մտածածը կամ անելիքը հաստատ իմացի ինչի համարա, արարքիդ հետևանքի մասին մտածի մինչև անելը: Հենց սովորես մտածել, այդ ժամանակ ել կփոխվի բնավորությունդ,հետևաբար նաև ճակատագիր կոչվածը: Երկար տևող պռոցես է, բայց արժի, եթե դու արդեն գիտակցում ես, որ փոխվել է պետք ուրեմն սայլը տեղից շարժվում է :Wink:

----------

յոգի (28.08.2009)

----------


## Alba

> Կարծում եմ դու պիտի սովորես կառավարել ուղեղդ: Խոսքը հենց այն պահին է վերաբերում, որ գալիս է ու դու չես կարողանում մտածել: Հանգիստ ապրի, շտապել պետք չէ ու սովորի ինքնավստահ լինել, քո մտածածը կամ անելիքը հաստատ իմացի ինչի համարա, արարքիդ հետևանքի մասին մտածի մինչև անելը: Հենց սովորես մտածել, այդ ժամանակ ել կփոխվի բնավորությունդ,հետևաբար նաև ճակատագիր կոչվածը: Երկար տևող պռոցես է, բայց արժի, եթե դու արդեն գիտակցում ես, որ փոխվել է պետք ուրեմն սայլը տեղից շարժվում է


Շատ շնորհակալություն, շատ օգտակար խորհուրդներ են :Smile: : Ես ինքս էլ եմ այդպես մտածում, բայց մի բան է՝ դու ես մտածում, մեկ այլ բան՝ երբ ուրիշն է բարձրաձայն ասում այն, ինչ մտածում ես: Ինչ վերաբերում է ինքնավստահությանը, ապա այն ավելի քան ընդգծված է բնավորությանս մեջ: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ խանդն առաջանում է ավելի շատ սեփականատիրության զգացումից: Իհարկե, խոսքը անհիմն խանդի մասին է... Մի քիչ կարծես թե շեղվեցի թեմայից :Love:

----------


## Alba

> ես ժառանգականությանը այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում,մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է նաեվ անհնարին թվացող երևույթները փոխել


Եթե մարդ կարող է ժառանգել հոր կամ մոր արտաքին տեսք, ձայնը, նույնիսկ սովորույթները, ինչպես կարող է գոնե ինչ-որ չափով բնավորույունը չժառանգի :Xeloq:

----------

Gayl (29.01.2010)

----------


## Գևոր

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե դու անընդհատ խուսաբել ես մեկից, բայց անհասկանալի ձևով ամենատարբեր իրավիճակներում նրան ես հանդիպում, արդյունքում՝ նա դառնում է քեզ համար ամենահարազատ մարդն աշխարհում, դա զուտ պատահականությու՞ն է, թե՞ ճակատագիր


Դա երևի մտքերի "մագնիսկան" հատկությունն է: Անըդնհատ ստեղծում ու ձգում են միանման սիտուացիաներ:Ինձ թվում է,  պետք չի այդպիսի երևույթներին մոգական հատկություններ վերագրել, իբր դա ճակատագիր է, ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է: 

Ձեզ հետ եղել է երբ դուք ընկնում եք անըդհատ նույն սիտուացիաների մեջ? կամ նույն բանը հենց ձեզ հետ է անընդհատ պատահում: Դա ուղակի անգիտակցական մտքերի հետևանքն է: Ենթագիտակցությունը անընդհատ ինչ որ բանի վրա է ուղղում ձեր ուշադրությունը, բայց դուք առայժմ չեք ուզում դա:

----------

Սելավի (29.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (03.09.2009)

----------


## armena

> Եթե մարդ կարող է ժառանգել հոր կամ մոր արտաքին տեսք, ձայնը, նույնիսկ սովորույթները, ինչպես կարող է գոնե ինչ-որ չափով բնավորույունը չժառանգի


իմ կարծիքով տեսքը ժառանգական է,իսկ բնաորությունը ոչ,հոգին ժառանգական լինել չի կարող:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> իմ կարծիքով տեսքը ժառանգական է,իսկ բնաորությունը ոչ,հոգին ժառանգական լինել չի կարող:


Իսկ  ըստ ինձ բնավորության որոշ գծեր ժառանգական են,  իսկ որոշներն էլ մենք ինքներս ենք բացահայտում կամ ձեռք բերում  ու  հետագայում զարգացնում:  :Smile: 




> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե դու անընդհատ խուսաբել ես մեկից, բայց անհասկանալի ձևով ամենատարբեր իրավիճակներում նրան ես հանդիպում, արդյունքում՝ նա դառնում է քեզ համար ամենահարազատ մարդն աշխարհում, դա զուտ պատահականությու՞ն է, թե՞ ճակատագիր


Ամեն ինչ իր պատճառն ունի, ընդհանրապես կյանքը ինքնին մի համակարգ է ու կա  մեխանիզմ  հաշվիչ(հետևող), որը հետևում է մեր մտքերին, գործողություններին: Կյանքը ունի իր կանոնները, եթե խախտվում են անթույլատրելի սահմանները,  մեխանիզմը մեզ ազդանշաններ է ուղարկում լինի դա մարդու տեսքով կամ  ինչ- որ իրադարձություններով՝ հիշեցնելով մեզ, որ ինչ որ բան այնպես չենք արել կամ  փորձում է մեզ հասկացնել, որ ուրիշ տարբերակներ էլ կային ու այլ կերպ կարող էր լիներ մեր կյանքի ընթացքը, եթե օրինակ  հանդիպեինք այդ մարդուն: Ես դա չեմ համարում ոչ ճակատագիր, ոչ էլ պատահականություն: Պատահական կարող էր լինել մեկ անգամ, երկու անգամ, բայց ոչ երեք և ավելին:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.02.2011), Սելավի (29.08.2009)

----------


## Alba

> իմ կարծիքով տեսքը ժառանգական է,իսկ բնաորությունը ոչ,հոգին ժառանգական լինել չի կարող:


Կարող եմ ասել, որ այն, ինչ մենք ժառանգում ենք, դա խառնվածքն է, իսկ ձեռքբերովին՝ բնավորությունը: Սակայն բնավորությունը կառուցվում է խառնվածքին համապատասխան և այն փոխել ամբողջապես հնարավոր չէ:  :Think:

----------

Գևոր (29.08.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ամբողջ կյանքս չեմ գտնում այս հարցի պատասխանը. ճակատագիրը  հնարավոր չէ փոխել, թե ճակատագիրը այն է, ինչ մենք կերտում ենք ամեն օր, մեր սովորական գործերով զբաղվելիս ու չենք նկատում, որ ճակատագրի վրա նք ազդում։
Թե ընդհանրապես, ճակատագիրը մեր ձեռքերում է ու մարդ ջանք չպետք է խնայի ճակատագիրը իր ուզած ձևով գծելու համար։
Գուցե՝ մեր որոշումներից ու գործերից է կախված ճակատագիրը։

 :Think: 

Զզվելի ա  :Sad:

----------


## Գևոր

Ճակատագիրը կանխորոշելու ամենալավ միջոցը այն *կառուցելն Է:*

----------

Հոգեվարք (15.11.2009), Չամիչ (02.09.2009), Սելավի (02.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (03.09.2009)

----------


## Tianshi

Իմ կարծիքով, այո, կա ճակատագիր, չեմ մերճում, բայց ըստ իս մարդու բախտը հիմնականում գտնվում է իր ձեռքերում: Ճակատագիրը իրեն դրսևորում է այնտեղ, որտեղ չի հանդիպում արգելքների ուր կարա իրա ազդեցությունը տարածի: Մարդը կարա համակերպվի ճակատագրի հետ, ենթարկվի իրա կամայականություններին, բայց եթե լինի զգոն ու կարողանա ճակատագրի ընթացքը առնի իրա ձեռքերի մեջ և առաջնորդվի բանականությամբ էդ դեպքում իսկապես ինքը կկանխորոշի իրա հետագա կյանքը:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.01.2010), Կաթիլ (23.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ես տենց էլ չհասկացա որտեղիցա գալիս էդ ճակատագիր կոչվածը, կամ ովա որոշում ինչ պիտի լինի կամ չլինի: Բայց էս իմ փոքր, խելոք, սիրուն գլուխը մտածեց, ու որոշեց սենց, մենք ինչ որ բան անելուց մտածում ենք, կամ թեկուզ չենք մտածում, բայց անում ենք, չէ՞: Ու գործողության մասին մտածելու, կատարելու, անգամ արդեն ավարտված գործողության մասին մտածում ենք, բոլոր դեպքերում էլ մեր ուղեղը աշխատում է: Նշանակեց, որ մեր ուղեղն է կառավարում մեր գործողությունները, իսկ ուղեղը ենթարկվում է մեզ, մենք ենք մեր ընտրած, կատարած գործողությունների տերը: Դրանց ու դրանց հետևանքների լավ ու վատ լիելու մեջ մենք ենք մեղավոր,  իզուր որպես սրտահովանք ճակատագիր կոչվածին պետք չի հորինել, ու ամեն ինչ բարդել նրա ուսերին:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (30.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ճակատագրին երբեք էլ չեմ հավատացել, դու ես որոշում աջ գնաս թե ձախ:

----------

eduard30 (30.01.2010)

----------


## eduard30

Իմ կարծիքով ճակատագիր գոյություն չունի:
Դա կախված է մարդու կրտությունից, գիտելիքներից, հեռատեսությունից, կյանքի փորցից և նաև նրա միջավայրից, թե ինչ որոշում է ընդունում տվյալ պահին:

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ կարծիքով ճակատագիր գոյություն չունի:
> Դա կախված է մարդու կրտությունից, գիտելիքներից, հեռատեսությունից, կյանքի փորցից և նաև նրա միջավայրից, թե ինչ որոշում է ընդունում տվյալ պահին:


ամեն ինչ հարաբեևրական է: Օրինակ, կարող է և ճիշտ է, որ տվյալ մարդը քանի որ երբևէ չի կարող ճշգրտորեն հաշվարկել իր ապագան, ապա նրա համար ճակատագիրը չկա: ինչ որ մենք չգիտենք, նա չկա- լոգիկայից ելնելով:
բայց նույն մարդու համար կա "հավանականություն ասվածը"

քվանտային մեխանիկայում կա այսպիսի մի մոտեցում: ըստ համապատասխան մեթոդոլոգիայի  հաշվարկվում է  ոչ թե էլեկտրոնի գտնվելու տեղը ժամանակի պահին ու համապատասխան միջավայրում, այլ հաշվարկվում է այդ գտվելու հավանականությունը:
կարծում եմ այդ բախտագուշակներ ու ճակատագիր կարդացողներն էլ ըստ իրենց  մեթոդոլոգիայի. հաշվարկում են հենց այդ հավանականությունները, ու ներկայացնում ամենահավանականները, այսինքն մեծ տոկոս ունեցողները:

իսկ ավելի վերևի աստիճանի վրա գտնվողները ՝ ասենք Աստված, շատ ավելի ճշգրիտ գործիքներով-մեթոդոլոգիայով շատ ավելի ճշգրիտ է կարողանում հաշվարկել այդ ամենը: ՈՒ ըստ ավանդական պատկերացումենրի. մեզանից ոմանց  երբեմբ հաղորդագրություններ է ուղղարկում, որտեղ ներկայացվում է այդ ամենը: Ինչքան էլ քմծիծաղ առաջացնի, բայց որ ես հավատում եմ Հոմերոսին:

----------


## Farfalla

Շատ դժվար հարցա: Իմ կարծիքով 50/50: Շատ բան հենց մեզանից է կախված, մեր քայլերց, մեր ընտրությունից, նրանից, թե ինչպես և որտեղ ենք մենք ապրում: Եվ կան բաներ որոնք մենք ի վիճակի չենք փոխենլ: 
Իհարկե պետք է ձգտել ապրել այնքան լավ, ինչան որ հնարավոր է, պայքարել, բայց ամեն դեպքում մենք ամենակարող չենք և շատ դեպքերում չենք կարող ինչ-որ բան փոխենք:

----------

Արևհատիկ (30.01.2010)

----------


## eduard30

> ամեն ինչ հարաբեևրական է: Օրինակ, կարող է և ճիշտ է, որ տվյալ մարդը քանի որ երբևէ չի կարող ճշգրտորեն հաշվարկել իր ապագան, ապա նրա համար ճակատագիրը չկա: ինչ որ մենք չգիտենք, նա չկա- լոգիկայից ելնելով:
> բայց նույն մարդու համար կա "հավանականություն ասվածը"
> 
> քվանտային մեխանիկայում կա այսպիսի մի մոտեցում: ըստ համապատասխան մեթոդոլոգիայի  հաշվարկվում է  ոչ թե էլեկտրոնի գտնվելու տեղը ժամանակի պահին ու համապատասխան միջավայրում, այլ հաշվարկվում է այդ գտվելու հավանականությունը:
> կարծում եմ այդ բախտագուշակներ ու ճակատագիր կարդացողներն էլ ըստ իրենց  մեթոդոլոգիայի. հաշվարկում են հենց այդ հավանականությունները, ու ներկայացնում ամենահավանականները, այսինքն մեծ տոկոս ունեցողները:
> 
> իսկ ավելի վերևի աստիճանի վրա գտնվողները ՝ ասենք Աստված, շատ ավելի ճշգրիտ գործիքներով-մեթոդոլոգիայով շատ ավելի ճշգրիտ է կարողանում հաշվարկել այդ ամենը: ՈՒ ըստ ավանդական պատկերացումենրի. մեզանից ոմանց  երբեմբ հաղորդագրություններ է ուղղարկում, որտեղ ներկայացվում է այդ ամենը: Ինչքան էլ քմծիծաղ առաջացնի, բայց որ ես հավատում եմ Հոմերոսին:


Դվ ջան կներես բայց դա իմ անձնական անփոփող կարծիքն էր:
Դվ ջան ես գուշակություներ անող վհուկներին չեմ հավատում: Կխնդրեի բացատրեիր Աստծու գործիքների մասին, էդ ինչ՞ գործիք ու մեթոդ է:

----------


## dvgray

> Դվ ջան ես գուշակություներ անող վհուկներին չեմ հավատում: Կխնդրեի բացատրեիր Աստծու գործիքների մասին, էդ ինչ՞ գործիք ու մեթոդ է:


 Էդուարդ ջան, եթե այդքան բան իմանայի, ապա մի Աստված էլ ես կլինեի:  :Smile:

----------


## EgoBrain

Ըստ իս` ճակատագիր ասվածը մի հորինվածք է այն մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք այնքան ուժ չեն կարողանում գտնել իրենց մեջ, որպեսզի հասկանան, որ կյանքը ոչ թե սցենար է, այլ դինամիկ փոփոխվող մի բան, որտեղ միայն մենք են պատասխանատու մեր բոլոր արարքների, սխալների և այն ամենի համար, ինչ մեր շուրջը կատարվում է: Այսինքն ուզենք, թե չուզենք մենք ենք կերտում մեր ապագան, լավ կամ վատ, դա միայն մեզնից է կախված: Մարդու բնույթը այնպիսին է, որ նա միշտ փնտրում է "մեղավորների" այս կամ այն իրավիճակից  "չոր" դուրս գալու համար, իսկ ճակատագրին միշտ էլ հարմար է տեսնել այդ մեղավորի դերում, քանի որ նա լուռ է, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ գոյություն չունի:
Համենայն դեպս ես երբեք չէի կարողանա հաշտվել այն մտքի հետ, որ ես չեմ կառավարում իմ կայանքը...
Դաժան բան կլիներ...

----------

ed2010 (09.03.2011), Gayl (22.02.2011), Sambitbaba (22.02.2011), Սելավի (24.02.2011)

----------


## erexa

Կար ժամանակ երբ չէի հավատում ճակատագրին, սակայն մի փոքր հորինված պատմությունից հետո սկսեցի մտածել , իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց նաև սկսեցի հավատալ ճակատագրին: Ի դեպ ճակատագրին հավատալը ինձ օգնեց որոշ հարցերում և հույսով եմ դեռ շատ կօգնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ըստ իս` ճակատագիր ասվածը մի հորինվածք է այն մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք այնքան ուժ չեն կարողանում գտնել իրենց մեջ, որպեսզի հասկանան, որ կյանքը ոչ թե սցենար է...


Կյանքը` սցենար է:




> ...այլ դինամիկ փոփոխվող մի բան, որտեղ միայն մենք են պատասխանատու մեր բոլոր արարքների, սխալների և այն ամենի համար, ինչ մեր շուրջը կատարվում  է:


Այո, դու ես պատասխանատու քո բոլոր արարքների, սխալների և այն ամենի համար, ինչ քո շուրջ կատարվում է, որովհետև... Որովհետև *այդ Դու ես գրել Քո կյանքի սցենարը*:

Քո անմահ Հոգին, Աստծո մասնիկը քո մեջ, իր հավերժական ճանապարհին բազում կյանքեր է ապրում, ամեն մի ապրած կյանքից մի նոր փորձ ձեռք բերելով: Ձեռք բերած այդ բոլոր փորձերը նա հավաքում է մի ընդհանուր տոպրակի մեջ, որն էլ հենց քո ճակատագիրն է հանդիսանում, կամ, այսպես ասած` կարման: Ելնելով տոպրակի մեջ հավաքված քո ամբողջ փորձից, քո Հոգին գրում է քո հաջորդ կյանքի (կամ փորձի) սցենարը: Իսկ քանի որ քո կյանքի սցենարում քեզ հարկավոր են գործող անձիք` քո հերթական փոձը (կյանքը) ապրելու համար, քո ազգակից հոգիները (քանզի նրանք էլ` քեզ պես, Աստծո մասնիկներ են հանդիսանում) համաձայնվում են դերակատարներ դառնալ քո սցենարի հերոսների համար: Եվ, սիրելի Եգո, հեշտությամբ կարող ես պատկերացնել նրանց սիրո մեծությունը քո հանդեպ, եթե մի ակնթարթ լրջորեն մտածես, որ նրանք համաձայնվում են նույնիսկ քո թշնամիների դերերը խաղալ, որպեսզի դու քո հերթական փոձն  անցնես...

Հ.Գ.Սա` այն է, ինչ մարդկությունն ապրել է մինչև երեկ: Ասօրվա փորձը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է:

----------

eduard30 (25.02.2011), Սելավի (24.02.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

Մարդիկ իրենց սխալների համար հակված են մեղադրեն ճակատագրին, աստվածներին և ում ասես, բայց միայն ոչ իրենք իրենց..... Ամեն մարդու ճակատագիր իր ձեռքում է

----------

eduard30 (22.02.2011), VisTolog (22.02.2011)

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Ըստ իս ճակատագիր է այն, թե ինչ ժամանակաժրջանում ենք մենք ծնվում և ովքեր են լինում մեր ծնողները (բարեկամները): Մնացածը *համարյա* ամբողջությամբ մեր ձեռքերում է

----------

Quyr Qery (14.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ըստ իս ճակատագիր է այն, թե ինչ ժամանակաժրջանում ենք մենք ծնվում և ովքեր են լինում մեր ծնողները (բարեկամները): Մնացածը *համարյա* ամբողջությամբ մեր ձեռքերում է


 Ճանաչում՞ էս մարդու, որ երորդ անգամ է ծնվել :Smile:

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Չէ չեմ ճանաչում:

----------


## Գեա

*իրական պատմություն*Աշխարհում մի տղա էր ապրում :Երբ ավարտեց դպրոցը, երկու հինգով ընդունվեց ինստիտուտ,որը այդ տարիներին(ութսունականների կեսին) հերոսություն էր:Լավ էր սովորում ու կարծես ամեն ինչ տանում էր նրան,որ տղային հաջողակ ապագա էր սպասվում :Այդ տարիներին բանակ տանում էին նաև ինստիտուտից:Երբ եկան բանակ գնալու օրերը, ծնողները  ամեն ինչ արեցին, որ տղան հարմար ու ավնտանգ տեղ ընկնի…Նրանց էլ կարելի էր հասկանալ,դժվար ժամանակներ էին :Բոլոր "անտերներին" Աֆղանստան էին տանում:Իսկ անվտանգ տեղը Մոսկվան էր:Բայց... Հավքատեղում ինչ-որ  մեկը կարողացել էր ցուցակները խառնել իրար և իր տղայի անունը խցկել  Մոսկվա գնացողների ցանկի մեջ ,ու քանի որ մի անուն ավելացել էր, ուրեմն մեկ այլ անուն պետք է ջնջվեր, ու  Ձերդ գերազանցություն ճակատագրի ցանկությամբ այդ մեկը դարձավ տղան : Բայց դե նրան էլ մի տեղ խցկել էր պետք, ու միակ ազատ տեղը այդ պահին հայաստանյան զորամասերից մեկի ցուցակում էր …Հայաստանում ծառայություն անցնելու  համար մարդիկ մեծ, շատ մեծ փողեր էին ծախսում :Տղայի ծնողների ուրախության չափ ու սահման չկար:Դեռ երկար ժամանակ նրանք չէին կարողանում հավատալ իրենց բախտին:
Ծառայության առաջին մեկուկես տարին անցավ առանց միջադեպերի…մնացել էր մի քանի ամիս :Աշնան վերջին տղան մրսեց ու հիվանդացավ բրոնխիտով :Նրան տեղափոխեցին Գյումրիի  հոսպիտալ, Մի քանի օր և տղան արդեն առողջ էր:Բայց դե ցուրտ ու անհետաքրքիր զորամաս վերադառնալու ցանկություն այնքան էլ չկար…Ծնողները օգտագործեցին հնարավոր ու անհանար բոլոր կապերը և տղայի ախտորոշումը փոխվեց ու բարդացվեց այնքան ,որ հնարավոր դարձավ հոսպիտալում մնալը երկարաձգել ևս մի ամիս…
«Դե հետո էլի մի բան կանենք, մինչև գարուն գա, իսկ հետո մի երկու ամիս մի կերպ կդիմանանք մինչև երեխան տուն կգա »:
Բժշկի հետ վերջնական պայմանավորվածության եկան դեկտեմբերի հինգին …Իսկ երկու օր անց,1988թվ դեկտեմբերի յոթին  տղան մահացավ`չհասցնելով դուրս փախչել փլվող հոսպիտալից:
ՀԳ Ճակատագիրը շատ  լպրծուն է, այն ձեռքում պահել չի կարելի...

----------

anahit96 (23.02.2011), erexa (23.02.2011), murmushka (23.02.2011), RADIOmanyachka (23.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (23.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2011)

----------


## erexa

> [CENTER][B]ՀԳ Ճակատագիրը շատ  լպրծուն է, այն ձեռքում պահել չի կարելի...


Ավելին ասեմ, այն չես էլ կարող քո ձեռքում պահել:

----------


## eduard30

> *իրական պատմություն*Աշխարհում մի տղա էր ապրում :Երբ ավարտեց դպրոցը, երկու հինգով ընդունվեց ինստիտուտ,որը այդ տարիներին(ութսունականների կեսին) հերոսություն էր:Լավ էր սովորում ու կարծես ամեն ինչ տանում էր նրան,որ տղային հաջողակ ապագա էր սպասվում :Այդ տարիներին բանակ տանում էին նաև ինստիտուտից:Երբ եկան բանակ գնալու օրերը, ծնողները  ամեն ինչ արեցին, որ տղան հարմար ու ավնտանգ տեղ ընկնի…Նրանց էլ կարելի էր հասկանալ,դժվար ժամանակներ էին :Բոլոր "անտերներին" Աֆղանստան էին տանում:Իսկ անվտանգ տեղը Մոսկվան էր:Բայց... Հավքատեղում ինչ-որ  մեկը կարողացել էր ցուցակները խառնել իրար և իր տղայի անունը խցկել  Մոսկվա գնացողների ցանկի մեջ ,ու քանի որ մի անուն ավելացել էր, ուրեմն մեկ այլ անուն պետք է ջնջվեր, ու  Ձերդ գերազանցություն ճակատագրի ցանկությամբ այդ մեկը դարձավ տղան : Բայց դե նրան էլ մի տեղ խցկել էր պետք, ու միակ ազատ տեղը այդ պահին հայաստանյան զորամասերից մեկի ցուցակում էր …Հայաստանում ծառայություն անցնելու  համար մարդիկ մեծ, շատ մեծ փողեր էին ծախսում :Տղայի ծնողների ուրախության չափ ու սահման չկար:Դեռ երկար ժամանակ նրանք չէին կարողանում հավատալ իրենց բախտին:
> Ծառայության առաջին մեկուկես տարին անցավ առանց միջադեպերի…մնացել էր մի քանի ամիս :Աշնան վերջին տղան մրսեց ու հիվանդացավ բրոնխիտով :Նրան տեղափոխեցին Գյումրիի  հոսպիտալ, Մի քանի օր և տղան արդեն առողջ էր:Բայց դե ցուրտ ու անհետաքրքիր զորամաս վերադառնալու ցանկություն այնքան էլ չկար…Ծնողները օգտագործեցին հնարավոր ու անհանար բոլոր կապերը և տղայի ախտորոշումը փոխվեց ու բարդացվեց այնքան ,որ հնարավոր դարձավ հոսպիտալում մնալը երկարաձգել ևս մի ամիս…
> «Դե հետո էլի մի բան կանենք, մինչև գարուն գա, իսկ հետո մի երկու ամիս մի կերպ կդիմանանք մինչև երեխան տուն կգա »:
> Բժշկի հետ վերջնական պայմանավորվածության եկան դեկտեմբերի հինգին …Իսկ երկու օր անց,1988թվ դեկտեմբերի յոթին  տղան մահացավ`չհասցնելով դուրս փախչել փլվող հոսպիտալից:
> ՀԳ Ճակատագիրը շատ  լպրծուն է, այն ձեռքում պահել չի կարելի...


Իսկ եթե ծնողների միջամտությունը չլիներ՞:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելին ասեմ, այն չես էլ կարող քո ձեռքում պահել:


Իսկ ինչու՞ չես կարող, իհարկե չես կարող քայլերդ նախօրոք գրել և այդպես քայլել, որովհետև կյանքը կստիպի քեզ շեղվել ճանապարհից, բայց փակ դռներ չկան մարդու համար:

----------


## Գեա

> Իսկ եթե ծնողների միջամտությունը չլիներ՞:


Բարդ հարց է , և ո՞վ կարող է պատասխանել այդ հարցին:Եթե ծնողների միջամտությունը չլիներ և տղան մահանար, ծնողները գուցե ամբողջ կյանքում տանջվեին մտքից ,որ նրան թողեցին բախտի քմահաճույքին չանելով ոչինչ:բայց չէ որ այս դեպքում արվել էր ամեն ինչ տղայի անվտանգությունը ապահովելու համար,նա պետք է մեկներ Մոսկվա ,գուցե այնտեղ իսկապես այնքան ապահով լիներ ,որ ոչինչ էլ չպատահեր,գուցե հենց դա էր պատճառը ,որ բախտի քմահաճույքով տղան  մնաց Հայաստանում:Ի դեպ ես պատմությունը լրիվ չէի գրել : Տղան սկզբում ծառայում էր Էջմիածնի զորամսում,բայց չգիտես ինչու երկրաշարժից ընդամենը երկու ամիս առաջ նրան տեղափոխեցին Դիլիջան:Դա էր պատճառը, որ հիվանդանալով նա հայտնվեց հենց Լենինականի հոսպիտալում:Էջմիածնում մնալու դեպքում նա բուժման համար կտեղափոխվեր Երևան:կարծես թե ճակատագիրը շատ նրբորեն նրան ուղղորդում էր դեպի Լենինական, դեպի մահ, որի մասին մի քանի տարի առաջ նրան ասել էր մի գուշակուհի...

----------


## erexa

> Բարդ հարց է , և ո՞վ կարող է պատասխանել այդ հարցին:



Ես այդ հարցին կփորձեմ պատասխանել մի հորինված պատմության միջոցով: Մարդաշատ փողոցում մահը մոտենում է մի մարդու և նրան հայտնում, որ այսօր տանելու է, մարդը շատ վախեցած նստում է մեքենան և  քշում  3000 կմ հասնում անապատ, որտեղ ոչ ոք չկա, սակայն մահը նորից գտնում է նրան, մարդը դարձյալ վախեցած նստում է մեքենան և էլի քշում մի 5000 կմ, բայց մահը նորից հայտնվում է: Այս պատմությունից կարելի է հետևություն անել, եթե մարդ էս ինչ թվին էս ինչ օրը պետք է մահանա ինքը կմահանա, ոնց էլ լինի կմահանա, ուր ուզում ա գնա ինչ ուզում ա անի, մահից ոչ ոք չի կարող փախնել: Դա մարդիկ հետո միշտ ասում են  եթե էս չլիներ չէր մահանա և այլն, բայց եթե մահը տվյալ մարդուն պետք ա տանի ուր ուզում ա էդ մարդը լինի մահը իրեն միևնույն ա կգտնի:    Գեա-ի գրած պատմության դեպքում եթե ծնողները չմիջամտեին տղան շատ հավանական է մեկ այլ պատճառից մահանար:  :Sad:

----------


## anahit96

> *իրական պատմություն*Աշխարհում մի տղա էր ապրում :Երբ ավարտեց դպրոցը, երկու հինգով ընդունվեց ինստիտուտ,որը այդ տարիներին(ութսունականների կեսին) հերոսություն էր:Լավ էր սովորում ու կարծես ամեն ինչ տանում էր նրան,որ տղային հաջողակ ապագա էր սպասվում :Այդ տարիներին բանակ տանում էին նաև ինստիտուտից:Երբ եկան բանակ գնալու օրերը, ծնողները  ամեն ինչ արեցին, որ տղան հարմար ու ավնտանգ տեղ ընկնի…Նրանց էլ կարելի էր հասկանալ,դժվար ժամանակներ էին :Բոլոր "անտերներին" Աֆղանստան էին տանում:Իսկ անվտանգ տեղը Մոսկվան էր:Բայց... Հավքատեղում ինչ-որ  մեկը կարողացել էր ցուցակները խառնել իրար և իր տղայի անունը խցկել  Մոսկվա գնացողների ցանկի մեջ ,ու քանի որ մի անուն ավելացել էր, ուրեմն մեկ այլ անուն պետք է ջնջվեր, ու  Ձերդ գերազանցություն ճակատագրի ցանկությամբ այդ մեկը դարձավ տղան : Բայց դե նրան էլ մի տեղ խցկել էր պետք, ու միակ ազատ տեղը այդ պահին հայաստանյան զորամասերից մեկի ցուցակում էր …Հայաստանում ծառայություն անցնելու  համար մարդիկ մեծ, շատ մեծ փողեր էին ծախսում :Տղայի ծնողների ուրախության չափ ու սահման չկար:Դեռ երկար ժամանակ նրանք չէին կարողանում հավատալ իրենց բախտին:
> Ծառայության առաջին մեկուկես տարին անցավ առանց միջադեպերի…մնացել էր մի քանի ամիս :Աշնան վերջին տղան մրսեց ու հիվանդացավ բրոնխիտով :Նրան տեղափոխեցին Գյումրիի  հոսպիտալ, Մի քանի օր և տղան արդեն առողջ էր:Բայց դե ցուրտ ու անհետաքրքիր զորամաս վերադառնալու ցանկություն այնքան էլ չկար…Ծնողները օգտագործեցին հնարավոր ու անհանար բոլոր կապերը և տղայի ախտորոշումը փոխվեց ու բարդացվեց այնքան ,որ հնարավոր դարձավ հոսպիտալում մնալը երկարաձգել ևս մի ամիս…
> «Դե հետո էլի մի բան կանենք, մինչև գարուն գա, իսկ հետո մի երկու ամիս մի կերպ կդիմանանք մինչև երեխան տուն կգա »:
> Բժշկի հետ վերջնական պայմանավորվածության եկան դեկտեմբերի հինգին …Իսկ երկու օր անց,1988թվ դեկտեմբերի յոթին  տղան մահացավ`չհասցնելով դուրս փախչել փլվող հոսպիտալից:
> ՀԳ Ճակատագիրը շատ  լպրծուն է, այն ձեռքում պահել չի կարելի...


Այս դեպքում նրա բախտն էր բերում ուղղակի,իսկ մահը  ճակատագիրն է որոշում…

----------


## Gayl

> Գեա-ի գրած պատմության դեպքում եթե ծնողները չմիջամտեին տղան շատ հավանական է մեկ այլ պատճառից մահանար:


Ժող. էս ինչ լավ բաների եք հավատում: 
Պստո դե երկու դեպք էլ ես ասեմ դու էլ համեմատի, ուրեմն էս աջ ոտքս սառը ջրից շատ շուտ բռնվում ա և այդ պահին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում շարժել: Սևանում լավ ընենց կայֆոտ խորության վրա բռնվեց, առաջին անգամն էր և սկզբից չհասկացա ինչ կատարվեց, բայց առանց խուճապի լողացի ափ: Իսկ մոտ երկու տարի մի 5 հոգով գնացել էինք գյոլեր ռակ բռնելու՝ Հոկտեմբերյան, քանի որ ցերեկ էր որոշեցինք մի քիչ ցայվենք մինչև մթնի և այսպես հինգիցս երեքը մտանք ջուրը, խորությունը բավական էր, որ մեզ բավականին ծածկեր և ընկերներիցս մեկի ոտքը բռնվեց, մոտը խուճապ սկսվեց և երբ մի կերպ հանեցինք ափ ասաց, որ հիշում է, թե ինչպես ոտքը բռնվեց ու էլ ոչինչ չի հիշում, այսինքն վախից կորցրել ա ինքնտիրապետումը և կարող էր շատ հանգիստ խեղդվել: 
Հիմա ի՞նչ ճակատագիրն ասաց, որ չպետք է խեղդվե՞ս, իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ կամ չպետք է լողաս կամ էլ պետք է կարողանաս քեզ կառավարես:

----------


## eduard30

> Ես այդ հարցին կփորձեմ պատասխանել մի հորինված պատմության միջոցով: Մարդաշատ փողոցում մահը մոտենում է մի մարդու և նրան հայտնում, որ այսօր տանելու է, մարդը շատ վախեցած նստում է մեքենան և  քշում  3000 կմ հասնում անապատ, որտեղ ոչ ոք չկա, սակայն մահը նորից գտնում է նրան, մարդը դարձյալ վախեցած նստում է մեքենան և էլի քշում մի 5000 կմ, բայց մահը նորից հայտնվում է: Այս պատմությունից կարելի է հետևություն անել, եթե մարդ էս ինչ թվին էս ինչ օրը պետք է մահանա ինքը կմահանա, ոնց էլ լինի կմահանա, ուր ուզում ա գնա ինչ ուզում ա անի, մահից ոչ ոք չի կարող փախնել: Դա մարդիկ հետո միշտ ասում են  եթե էս չլիներ չէր մահանա և այլն, բայց եթե մահը տվյալ մարդուն պետք ա տանի ուր ուզում ա էդ մարդը լինի մահը իրեն միևնույն ա կգտնի:    Գեա-ի գրած պատմության դեպքում եթե ծնողները չմիջամտեին տղան շատ հավանական է մեկ այլ պատճառից մահանար:


Կածում եմ, եզրակացնում եմ երևի կինոներից էս այս կերպ՞ կարծում :Smile:

----------


## erexa

> Հիմա ի՞նչ ճակատագիրն ասաց, որ չպետք է խեղդվե՞ս, իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ կամ չպետք է լողաս կամ էլ պետք է կարողանաս քեզ կառավարես:



Հենց էդպես, մահը ընկերոջդ այցի չի եկել:  :Smile:   իհարկե եթե չես կարողանում նման պահերի ինքդ քեզ կառավարել լավ է չլողաս, զգուշությունը լավ բան է, բայց մարդ իրեն 100% չի կարող պաշտպանել լինովի բանը միևնույն է լինում է: Սա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Շատ հաճախ մեզ չմեղադրելու համար, կամ ինչպես ասում են մեղքը մեր վրայից «քցելու» համար, պատասախանատվություն չստանձնելու այս կամ այն միջադեպի համար, մենք ամեն ինչ բարդում ենք ճակատագրի վրա

----------


## eduard30

> Բարդ հարց է , և ո՞վ կարող է պատասխանել այդ հարցին:Եթե ծնողների միջամտությունը չլիներ և տղան մահանար, ծնողները գուցե ամբողջ կյանքում տանջվեին մտքից ,որ նրան թողեցին բախտի քմահաճույքին չանելով ոչինչ:բայց չէ որ այս դեպքում արվել էր ամեն ինչ տղայի անվտանգությունը ապահովելու համար,նա պետք է մեկներ Մոսկվա ,գուցե այնտեղ իսկապես այնքան ապահով լիներ ,որ ոչինչ էլ չպատահեր,գուցե հենց դա էր պատճառը ,որ բախտի քմահաճույքով տղան  մնաց Հայաստանում:Ի դեպ ես պատմությունը լրիվ չէի գրել : Տղան սկզբում ծառայում էր Էջմիածնի զորամսում,բայց չգիտես ինչու երկրաշարժից ընդամենը երկու ամիս առաջ նրան տեղափոխեցին Դիլիջան:Դա էր պատճառը, որ հիվանդանալով նա հայտնվեց հենց Լենինականի հոսպիտալում:Էջմիածնում մնալու դեպքում նա բուժման համար կտեղափոխվեր Երևան:կարծես թե ճակատագիրը շատ նրբորեն նրան ուղղորդում էր դեպի Լենինական, դեպի մահ, որի մասին մի քանի տարի առաջ նրան ասել էր մի գուշակուհի...


Գեա բարեկամ ես էլ մի բան պատմեմ:
Մայրը շատ էր վախենում, երեխային «կորցնելուց» և փողոց անցնելուց կամ ընթանրապես վոտքով քայլելիս ձեռից ամուր էր բռնում և շատ ուշադիր էր երեխայի նկատմամբ: Մի օր դժբախտ պատահար, երեխան փողոց անցնելիս վրաերթի է ենթարկվում: Հարց Ճակատագիր՞ ես կասեմ ոչ, այս հորինված պատմության մեղավորը դպռոցը և ծնողներն են, որ ժամանակին չէն սովորացրել փողոց անցնելու կանոները:
Շատ ժամանակ ծնողի «դողցնելը» :Smile:  երեխայի վրա բացասական է ազդում:
 Կարծում եմ ավելի օգտակար է ժամանակին խելամիտ խրատով տղան դաստիարակված լիներ կունենար իչ որ չափով կյանքի փորց և նրա համար մեկ կլիներ թե որտեղ կծառայի:

----------


## eduard30

Մարդն է կառավարում աշխարը այլ ոչ թե ճակատագիրը:
Մարդուն է տրված իրավունք իշխելու երկրի վրա այլ ոչ թե ճակատագրին :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենց էդպես, մահը ընկերոջդ այցի չի եկել:   իհարկե եթե չես կարողանում նման պահերի ինքդ քեզ կառավարել լավ է չլողաս, զգուշությունը լավ բան է, բայց մարդ իրեն 100% չի կարող պաշտպանել լինովի բանը միևնույն է լինում է: Սա իմ կարծիքն է:


Կարծում եմ այդ պահին չէր էլ կարող այցելել :Wink:

----------

eduard30 (23.02.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Մայրը շատ էր վախենում, երեխային «կորցնելուց» և փողոց անցնելուց կամ ընթանրապես վոտքով քայլելիս ձեռից ամուր էր բռնում և շատ ուշադիր էր երեխայի նկատմամբ: Մի օր դժբախտ պատահար, երեխան փողոց անցնելիս վրաերթի է ենթարկվում: Հարց Ճակատագիր՞ ես կասեմ ոչ, այս հորինված պատմության մեղավորը դպռոցը և ծնողներն են, որ ժամանակին չէն սովորացրել փողոց անցնելու կանոները:


հարգելի eduard30 ձեր նկարագրած իրավիճակը իսկապես խոսում է այն մասին , որ ծնողները երեխային չէին  փոխանցել  կյանքում հարվարվելու էլեմենտար կանոնները, որն էլ դժբախտության պատճառ է դարձել:Իմ նկարագրած դեպքը լրիվ այլ է ,այս պատմության մեջ  տղայի մահվան պատճառ դարձավ ոչ թե նրա անփորձ կամ վատ դաստիարակված լինելը , այլ դիպվածների շարանը `ցուցակներից անվան դուրս մնալը,Հայաստանյան ցուցակներում նրա հայտնվելը(այդ տարիների համար գրեթե անհնարին երևույթ,եթե կլորիկ գումար չէր մուծվում), երկրաշարժից մի քանի ամիս առաջ Դիլիջան տեղափոխվելը:
Այս թեման շատ հեղհեղուկ է և անվերջ բանավիճելու պատճառ, իսկ գուցե՞ ճակատագիրը դեռ չբացահայտված ֆիզիկայի օրենք է,որը սպասում է իր Նյուտոնին:

----------


## Gayl

> հարգելի eduard30 ձեր նկարագրած իրավիճակը իսկապես խոսում է այն մասին , որ ծնողները երեխային չէին  փոխանցել  կյանքում հարվարվելու էլեմենտար կանոնները, որն էլ դժբախտության պատճառ է դարձել:Իմ նկարագրած դեպքը լրիվ այլ է ,այս պատմության մեջ  տղայի մահվան պատճառ դարձավ ոչ թե նրա անփորձ կամ վատ դաստիարակված լինելը , այլ դիպվածների շարանը `ցուցակներից անվան դուրս մնալը,Հայաստանյան ցուցակներում նրա հայտնվելը(այդ տարիների համար գրեթե անհնարին երևույթ,եթե կլորիկ գումար չէր մուծվում), երկրաշարժից մի քանի ամիս առաջ Դիլիջան տեղափոխվելը:
> Այս թեման շատ հեղհեղուկ է և անվերջ բանավիճելու պատճառ, իսկ գուցե՞ ճակատագիրը դեռ չբացահայտված ֆիզիկայի օրենք է,որը սպասում է իր Նյուտոնին:


Այդ դեպքում ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե տղան այնքան գրագետ լիներ, որ իրան լավ պահեր ապա չէր հիվանդանա և այլն, այնպես որ ցանկացած դեպքում անցանք առաջ, կարողա հիմա երկրաշարժ լինի ու գլխիս քար ընկնի, բայց դա չի նշանկում, որ եթե երեկ ես որոշեի ԱՄՆ գնայի ապա այսօր այդ քարը իմ գլխին կնկներ:

----------

eduard30 (24.02.2011)

----------


## Արփինա

Իմ կարծիքով լինելու բանը միշտ էլ լինում է, եթե նույնիսկ մենք դեմ գնանք ճակատագրի որոշմանը...... Գուցե մի քիչ ուշ բայց անկախ մեր կամքից ինչ լինելու է լինում է:

----------

erexa (23.02.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Այդ դեպքում ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե տղան այնքան գրագետ լիներ, որ իրան լավ պահեր ապա չէր հիվանդանա և այլն, այնպես որ ցանկացած դեպքում անցանք առաջ, կարողա հիմա երկրաշարժ լինի ու գլխիս քար ընկնի, բայց դա չի նշանկում, որ եթե երեկ ես որոշեի ԱՄՆ գնայի ապա այսօր այդ քարը իմ գլխին կնկներ:


իհարկե ,նույնիսկ կարող եք շարունակել ,որ հիվանդանալու դեպքում եթե այնքան տղամարդ գտնվեր ,որ հւվանդանոց չգնար ու զորամասում մնար,կամ ծնողների ցանկությանը  դեմ գնար ու ամսի հինգին դուրս գրվեր, բայց այդ բոլորը եթեներ են , որն էլ որոշում է այն թե ինչ է լինելու :
ՀԳ և վերջապես աշխարհը գիտի Վանգային, Մեսինգին:նրանց գոյությունը կարծում եմ չեք ժխտում :Այն որ նրանց գործունեությունը պարանորմալ է  և վեր հասարակ մահկանացուների տրամաբանությունից  դա դեռ չի նշանանկում , որ այն դեմ է բնության օրենքներին:

----------


## Gayl

> ՀԳ և վերջապես աշխարհը գիտի Վանգային, Մեսինգին:նրանց գոյությունը կարծում եմ չեք ժխտում :Այն որ նրանց գործունեությունը պարանորմալ է  և վեր հասարակ մահկանացուների տրամաբանությունից  դա դեռ չի նշանանկում , որ այն դեմ է բնության օրենքներին:


Բնության օրենքներին չէր էլ կարող դեմ լիներ: Վանգային չեմ հավատում, չեմ հավատում այն մարդուն ով կարողանում է ասել, թե 100 տարի անց ինչ է լինելու:

----------


## Win Wolf

Խոսքս ուղղում եմ այն մարդկան,ովքեր հավատում են ճակատագիր ասվածին... Մարդ 220 արագություն է բացում վթարի է ենթարկվում ու մեռնում, դա ճակատագիր է? Հուսահատված ժամանակ դանակը վերցնում է ու ինքնասպանություն գործում, դա էլ է ճակատագիր հա? Ետ բառով մենք ուղղակի մեր հիմար արարքներն ենք փորձում արդարացնել ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## Գեա

> Խոսքս ուղղում եմ այն մարդկան,ովքեր հավատում են ճակատագիր ասվածին... Մարդ 220 արագություն է բացում վթարի է ենթարկվում ու մեռնում, դա ճակատագիր է? Հուսահատված ժամանակ դանակը վերցնում է ու ինքնասպանություն գործում, դա էլ է ճակատագիր հա? Ետ բառով մենք ուղղակի մեր հիմար արարքներն ենք փորձում արդարացնել ուրիշ ոչինչ:


երբ մարդը բարձր արագություն բացելու պատճառով ուտում է սեփական գլուխը, դա իհարկե ճակատագրի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի,սա կարող է խոսել առավելագույնը հիմար գլխի մասին, որից տուժում են ոտքերը, իսկ այ այն դեպքում երբ այդ արագության հետևանքով մահանում է ասենք անցումով գրագետ անցնող պատահական հետիոտնը, արդեն հարց է ծագում   :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> իսկ այ այն դեպքում երբ այդ արագության հետևանքով մահանում է ասենք անցումով գրագետ անցնող պատահական հետիոտնը, արդեն հարց է ծագում


Երևի մոռացել եք որ հայերենում «պատահականություն» կոչվող բառ կա:

----------


## Win Wolf

> երբ մարդը բարձր արագություն բացելու պատճառով ուտում է սեփական գլուխը, դա իհարկե ճակատագրի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի,սա կարող է խոսել առավելագույնը հիմար գլխի մասին, որից տուժում են ոտքերը, իսկ այ այն դեպքում երբ այդ արագության հետևանքով մահանում է ասենք անցումով գրագետ անցնող պատահական հետիոտնը, արդեն հարց է ծագում


Ճիշտ ես ասում իհարկե, բայց դա նույնպես ճակատագիր չի. Շատերս ենք ասում,որ պատահականություններին չենք հավատում, բայց համոզված եմ, որ կյանքում ավելի շատ ենք պատահականությունների հանդիպել, քան թե սպասված դեպքերի. Քո ասվածը կարող է լինել շատ-շատ պատահականություն, բայց ոչ ճակատագիր. ԱՄԵՆ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՃԱԿԱՏԱԳԻՐԸ ԻՐ ՁԵՌՔՈՒՄ Է:

----------

Gayl (24.02.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Երևի մոռացել եք որ հայերենում «պատահականություն» կոչվող բառ կա:





> Ճիշտ ես ասում իհարկե, բայց դա նույնպես ճակատագիր չի. Շատերս ենք ասում,որ պատահականություններին չենք հավատում, բայց համոզված եմ, որ կյանքում ավելի շատ ենք պատահականությունների հանդիպել, քան թե սպասված դեպքերի. Քո ասվածը կարող է լինել շատ-շատ պատահականություն, բայց ոչ ճակատագիր. ԱՄԵՆ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՃԱԿԱՏԱԳԻՐԸ ԻՐ ՁԵՌՔՈՒՄ Է:


ինչպես ճակատագրին չհավատացողներն են ասում , որ ճակատագիր բառը հորինել են թույլ մարդիկ իրենց հիմար արարքները կամ չստացված կյանքը արդարացնելու համար այնպես էլ ճակատագրին հավատացողները կարող են պնդել որ պատահականություն բառը հորինել են նրանք , որոնք չեն ուզում հաշտվել իրենց անզորության հետ:Այս թեման անիմաստ է ինչպես դուք ինձ չեք կարող ապացուցել որ տվյալ հետիոտնը անցումում հայտնվել է պատահական այնպես էլ ես չեմ կարող ապացուցել որ նրան այնտեղ էր բերել ճակատագիրը:իմ կարծիքով բանը նրանում է որ  ճակատագիրը միայն երբեմն է լինում կատեգորիկ ու միանշանակ, սովորաբար մի իրավիճակի համար այն հնարավորություն է տալիս կատարելու ընտրություն, ու այ այստեղ արդեն երևում է թե ով ինչ աստիճանի է հարմարված  կյանքին:Խելացի, կյանքի փորձ ունեցող  մարդը կատարում է ճիշտ ընտրություն , իսկ անփորձ ու ոչ ճկուն մարդը ընտրում է սխալ ճանապարհ, որի պատճառով էլ հաճախ ընկնում փորձանքի մեջ: 
Որպես օրինակ ուզում եմ պատմել մի պատմություն ,որը սկզբից մինչև վերջ ճշմարտություն է
Քութաիսի քաղաքում ապրում էր մի հարբեցող վրացի , նա այնքան հարբեցող էր , որ գինուց անցել էր օղու,նմաններին վրացիները հատկապես չեն հարգում և ասում են "նա ռուսի նման է ալկաշ է ու օղի է խմում":
Մի օր այս մարդը հարբացության գագաթնակետին օղու շիշը կրծքին սեղմած վայր է ընկնում չորրորդ հարկից,ու ...չի մահանում :Բակում նարդի խաղացող հարևանները նրան արագ տեղափոխում են հիվանդանոց,որտեղ նրա վրա մի քանի կապտուկներից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի հայտնաբերվում :երկու օրից մարդուն դուրս են գրում : Հիվանդանոցից դուրս գրվելուց հետո հենց հաջորդ օրը վրացին մի մեծ խնջույք է կազմակերպում, հավաքում է բոլոր բարեկամ - հարևաններին,Խնջույքը վերածվում է մի մեծ գինարբուքի:խնջույքի ավարտին, երբ  ոտքի վրա մի կերպ օրորվող վրացին ճանապարհում էր վերջին հյուրին ,իր տան շեմին ընկնում ,և ծոծրակով խփվելով աստիճանների սուր եզրին, մահանում է տեղում:Դե ինչ, ուրեմն պատահականություն էր որ նա կենդանի մնաց `վայր ընկնելով չորրորդ հարկից, պատահականություն էր ,որ բոլոր հարբած հյուրերից  հենց նրա ոտքն առավ շեմքի մոտ ընկած քարին: 
իսկ ես կարծում եմ , որ ճակատագիրը կամ ինչ անուն ուզում եք տվեք այդ երևույթին նրան հնարավորություն էր տվել փոխվելու , իսկ  նա արհամարհեց այդ հնարավորությունը` պատժվելով մահով:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.07.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> ինչպես ճակատագրին չհավատացողներն են ասում , որ ճակատագիր բառը հորինել են թույլ մարդիկ իրենց հիմար արարքները կամ չստացված կյանքը արդարացնելու համար այնպես էլ ճակատագրին հավատացողները կարող են պնդել որ պատահականություն բառը հորինել են նրանք , որոնք չեն ուզում հաշտվել իրենց անզորության հետ:Այս թեման անիմաստ է ինչպես դուք ինձ չեք կարող ապացուցել որ տվյալ հետիոտնը անցումում հայտնվել է պատահական այնպես էլ ես չեմ կարող ապացուցել որ նրան այնտեղ էր բերել ճակատագիրը:իմ կարծիքով բանը նրանում է որ  ճակատագիրը միայն երբեմն է լինում կատեգորիկ ու միանշանակ, սովորաբար մի իրավիճակի համար այն հնարավորություն է տալիս կատարելու ընտրություն, ու այ այստեղ արդեն երևում է թե ով ինչ աստիճանի է հարմարված  կյանքին:Խելացի, կյանքի փորձ ունեցող  մարդը կատարում է ճիշտ ընտրություն , իսկ անփորձ ու ոչ ճկուն մարդը ընտրում է սխալ ճանապարհ, որի պատճառով էլ հաճախ ընկնում փորձանքի մեջ: 
> Որպես օրինակ ուզում եմ պատմել մի պատմություն ,որը սկզբից մինչև վերջ ճշմարտություն է
> Քութաիսի քաղաքում ապրում էր մի հարբեցող վրացի , նա այնքան հարբեցող էր , որ գինուց անցել էր օղու,նմաններին վրացիները հատկապես չեն հարգում և ասում են "նա ռուսի նման է ալկաշ է ու օղի է խմում":
> Մի օր այս մարդը հարբացության գագաթնակետին օղու շիշը կրծքին սեղմած վայր է ընկնում չորրորդ հարկից,ու ...չի մահանում :Բակում նարդի խաղացող հարևանները նրան արագ տեղափոխում են հիվանդանոց,որտեղ նրա վրա մի քանի կապտուկներից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի հայտնաբերվում :երկու օրից մարդուն դուրս են գրում : Հիվանդանոցից դուրս գրվելուց հետո հենց հաջորդ օրը վրացին մի մեծ խնջույք է կազմակերպում, հավաքում է բոլոր բարեկամ - հարևաններին,Խնջույքը վերածվում է մի մեծ գինարբուքի:խնջույքի ավարտին, երբ  ոտքի վրա մի կերպ օրորվող վրացին ճանապարհում էր վերջին հյուրին ,իր տան շեմին ընկնում ,և ծոծրակով խփվելով աստիճանների սուր եզրին, մահանում է տեղում:Դե ինչ, ուրեմն պատահականություն էր որ նա կենդանի մնաց `վայր ընկնելով չորրորդ հարկից, պատահականություն էր ,որ բոլոր հարբած հյուրերից  հենց նրա ոտքն առավ շեմքի մոտ ընկած քարին: 
> իսկ ես կարծում եմ , որ ճակատագիրը կամ ինչ անուն ուզում եք տվեք այդ երևույթին նրան հնարավորություն էր տվել փոխվելու , իսկ  նա արհամարհեց այդ հնարավորությունը` պատժվելով մահով:


Հարբած ժամանակ կարող ա ես էլ ընկնեմ ու չմեռնեմ:

----------


## Գեա

> Հարբած ժամանակ կարող ա ես էլ ընկնեմ ու չմեռնեմ:


Ապացուցիր ,որ հարբած ժամանակ չորրորդ հարկից ասֆալտին ընկնել և չմեռնելը օրինաչաձություն է և ես կդադարեմ հավատալ  ճակատագրին :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապացուցիր ,որ հարբած ժամանակ չորրորդ հարկից ասֆալտին ընկնել և չմեռնելը օրինաչաձություն է և ես կդադարեմ հավատալ  ճակատագրին


Օրինաչափություն չէ, բայց հնարավոր է:

----------


## Գեա

> Օրինաչափություն չէ, բայց հնարավոր է:


այո ,բայց  այն դեպում երբ քո չսիրած երևույթ `Ձերդ Գերազանցություն Ճակատագիրն է դա ուզում:Թե չէ մի քիչ անհասկանալի է թե այդ մարդը ինչի մի քանի կոտրվածք կամ գոնե  թեթև աստիճանի ուղեղի ցնցում չէր ստացել:

----------


## Win Wolf

> Հարբած ժամանակ կարող ա ես էլ ընկնեմ ու չմեռնեմ:


Ճիշտ ես ասում: Չգիտեմ, թե հարբած և քնած մարդիկ ինչքնով են իրար նման(եթե նման են իհարկե) բայց գիտեմ, որ օրինակ լուսնոտները երբ ընկել են պատուհանից(այդպիդի 2 դեպք գիտեմ, մեկը 6-րդ հարկից, մեկը 7) ողջ են մնացել: Երեվի ճակատագիր է էլի ով գիտի :Xeloq:

----------


## Win Wolf

> այո ,բայց  այն դեպում երբ քո չսիրած երևույթ `Ձերդ Գերազանցություն Ճակատագիրն է դա ուզում:Թե չէ մի քիչ անհասկանալի է թե այդ մարդը ինչի մի քանի կոտրվածք կամ գոնե  թեթև աստիճանի ուղեղի ցնցում չէր ստացել:


Հետաքրքիր է :Xeloq:  Բայց ինչ անպայման էր,որ ստանար? Ես ինքս էտպիսի շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ ու ոչ մի լուրջ վնասվածք էլ չի եղել: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա պարտադիր է

----------


## Gayl

> այո ,բայց  այն դեպում երբ քո չսիրած երևույթ `Ձերդ Գերազանցություն Ճակատագիրն է դա ուզում:Թե չէ մի քիչ անհասկանալի է թե այդ մարդը ինչի մի քանի կոտրվածք կամ գոնե  թեթև աստիճանի ուղեղի ցնցում չէր ստացել:


Կոտրվածք չի ստացե՞լ, կարող ա պատահի, բայց կներես չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հետաքրքիր է Բայց ինչ անպայման էր,որ ստանար? Ես ինքս էտպիսի շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ ու ոչ մի լուրջ վնասվածք էլ չի եղել: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա պարտադիր է


Ապեր չեմ կարող ասել, բայց երևի առաջին պայմանը էն ա, որ չի գիտակցում, որ վայր ա ընկնում, հետևաբար այդ պահին ինքը ոչ վախ չի զգում, ինձ թվում ա վախի բացակայությունն ա փրկում:

----------


## Գեա

> Հետաքրքիր է Բայց ինչ անպայման էր,որ ստանար? Ես ինքս էտպիսի շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ ու ոչ մի լուրջ վնասվածք էլ չի եղել: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա պարտադիր է


իմ կարծիքով անպայման չէր,քանի որ ես հավատում եմ բախտին , ու ճակատագրին ,իսկ այ այն դեպքում երբ դա ժխտվում է ,ցավոք մնում են միայն ֆիզիկայի հայտնի ուժերը` գրավիտացիան ,արագացումը ու նման բաներ :Wink: ,իսկ դրանք չոր ասֆալտի պայմաններում վնասակար են առողջության և կյանքի համար:

----------


## Win Wolf

> այո ,բայց  այն դեպում երբ քո չսիրած երևույթ `Ձերդ Գերազանցություն Ճակատագիրն է դա ուզում:Թե չէ մի քիչ անհասկանալի է թե այդ մարդը ինչի մի քանի կոտրվածք կամ գոնե  թեթև աստիճանի ուղեղի ցնցում չէր ստացել:


Հետաքրքիր է :Xeloq:  Բայց ինչ անպայման էր,որ ստանար? Ես ինքս էտպիսի շատ դեպքեր գիտեմ ու ոչ մի լուրջ վնասվածք էլ չի եղել: Չեմ կարծում, որ դա պարտադիր է

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ապեր չեմ կարող ասել, բայց երևի առաջին պայմանը էն ա, որ չի գիտակցում, որ վայր ա ընկնում, հետևաբար այդ պահին ինքը ոչ վախ չի զգում, ինձ թվում ա վախի բացակայությունն ա փրկում:


բայց ես ապեր չեմ քուրիկ եմ :Blush:

----------


## Գեա

> Կոտրվածք չի ստացե՞լ, կարող ա պատահի, բայց կներես չեմ հավատում:


 Նորմալ մարդկային ռեակցիա է չհավատալը:Միշտ այդպես է, սովորաբար մենք ժխտում ենք այն ամենը  ինչ վեր է մեր տրամաբանությունից:

----------


## Win Wolf

մենք համարվում ենք Աստծո զավակները, իսկ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է,որ մարդու համար մեկ թշնամին մահն է: Եթե կա ձեր ասած ճակատագիրը ուրեմն ճակատագիր գրողն էլ պետք է Աստված լինի ամենայն հավանականությամբ: Չգիտեմ կա մարդ ով կուզենար իր երեխայի մահը թեկուզ 100 տարեկանում, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ Աստված դա կցանկանա:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Նորմալ մարդկային ռեակցիա է չհավատալը:Միշտ այդպես է, սովորաբար մենք ժխտում ենք այն ամենը  *ինչ վեր է մեր տրամաբանությունից:*


Եվ այդ հզոր գործով ամենաշատը դու ես զբաղված :Smile:

----------


## Win Wolf

> Կոտրվածք չի ստացե՞լ, կարող ա պատահի, բայց կներես չեմ հավատում:


Բայց ես չէի էլ գրել, որ հավատայիր կամ չէ, գրել էի, որովհետեվ գիտեմ տենց դեպք

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ես չէի էլ գրել, որ հավատայիր կամ չէ, գրել էի, որովհետեվ գիտեմ տենց դեպք


Քեզ չէր ուղղված գրածս: Իսկ կոտրվածք ստանալ այդպիսի բանից հետո ես քերձվածք եմ համարում:

----------


## Գեա

> մենք համարվում ենք Աստծո զավակները, իսկ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է,որ մարդու համար մեկ թշնամին մահն է: Եթե կա ձեր ասած ճակատագիրը ուրեմն ճակատագիր գրողն էլ պետք է Աստված լինի ամենայն հավանականությամբ: Չգիտեմ կա մարդ ով կուզենար իր երեխայի մահը թեկուզ 100 տարեկանում, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ Աստված դա կցանկանա:


Աստծուն և մարդուն նույնացնելը աստվածապղծություն է:Մարդը իհարկե հազար տարեկանում էլ չի ցանկանա տեսնել իր զավակի մահը ,իսկ այ մարդուն մահկանացու է դարձրել հենց աստված`իբրև պատիժ:
իսկ եթե հավատում կամ ընդունում եք աստծու կամ այլ կերպ ասած մեր կամքից վեր կանգհնած ուժի գոյությանը , ուրեմն պետք է ընդունեք նաև ,որ մեր կյանքում ամեն ինչ չէ , որ կախված է մեզանից...

----------


## Win Wolf

> Աստծուն և մարդուն նույնացնելը աստվածապղծություն է:Մարդը իհարկե հազար տարեկանում էլ չի ցանկանա տեսնել իր զավակի մահը ,իսկ այ մարդուն մահկանացու է դարձրել հենց աստված`իբրև պատիժ:
> իսկ եթե հավատում կամ ընդունում եք աստծու կամ այլ կերպ ասած մեր կամքից վեր կանգհնած ուժի գոյությանը , ուրեմն պետք է ընդունեք նաև ,որ մեր կյանքում ամեն ինչ չէ , որ կախված է մեզանից...


Նույնացնել? Չեմ կարծում, որ նույնացնեցի ես: <<մարդուն մահկանացու է դարձրել հենց աստված`իբրև պատիժ>> կարելի է  ենթադրել, որ դու են կարծիքին ես, որ Աստվածա հա տանում մարդկանց?

----------

eduard30 (25.02.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Նույնացնել? Չեմ կարծում, որ նույնացնեցի ես: <<մարդուն մահկանացու է դարձրել հենց աստված`իբրև պատիժ>> կարելի է  ենթադրել, որ դու են կարծիքին ես, որ Աստվածա հա տանում մարդկանց?


թե  ով կամ ինչն է տանում մարդուն և թե ինչ կարծիք ունեմ ես դրա մասին կարևոր չի ,քանի որ դա այս թեմայի նյութը չի:




> մենք համարվում ենք Աստծո զավակները, իսկ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է,որ մարդու համար մեկ թշնամին մահն է: Եթե կա ձեր ասած ճակատագիրը ուրեմն ճակատագիր գրողն էլ պետք է Աստված լինի ամենայն հավանականությամբ: Չգիտեմ կա մարդ ով կուզենար իր երեխայի մահը թեկուզ 100 տարեկանում, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ Աստված դա կցանկանա:


կարծես թե դուք ինքներդ տվեցիք աստծո անունը:

----------


## Win Wolf

> կարծես թե դուք ինքներդ տվեցիք աստծո անունըկարծես թե դուք ինքներդ տվեցիք աստծո անունը:



կարծում եմ հենց էս թեմայի նյութն է: Ուզում էի իմանամ, թե ով է մարդու ճակատագիրը <<գրում>>, բայց լավ....

----------


## Sambitbaba

> կարծում եմ հենց էս թեմայի նյութն է: Ուզում էի իմանամ, թե ով է մարդու ճակատագիրը <<գրում>>, բայց լավ....


Սիրելի Վին Վոլֆ, կարող ես վերընթերցել #123 գրառումը` միգուցե այն կբավարարի քո հետաքրքրությանը: 




> Չգիտեմ կա մարդ ով կուզենար իր երեխայի մահը թեկուզ 100 տարեկանում, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ Աստված դա կցանկանա:


100 տոկոսով խոստանում եմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Աստված չի կարող իր զավակի մահը ցանկանալ: Առավել ևս, որ Նրա համար մահը նույն բանը չէ, ինչ մենք ենք կարծում` մահկանացուներս: Այդ մենք ենք, որ համարում ենք, թե մահով ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է: Իսկ Աստծո համար մահը`դա... դուռն է մեր ննջարանի և արտաքին աշխարհի միջև, եթե ի նկատի ունենանք, որ կյանքը` դա մեր քնած վիճակն է:

----------


## Win Wolf

Նրա համար մահը նույն բանը չէ, ինչ մենք ենք կարծում` մահկանացուներս: Այդ մենք ենք, որ համարում ենք, թե մահով ամեն ինչ ավարտվում է: Իսկ Աստծո համար մահը`դա... դուռն է մեր ննջարանի և արտաքին աշխարհի միջև, եթե ի նկատի ունենանք, որ կյանքը` դա մեր քնած վիճակն է:[/QUOTE]

սա էլ քո կարծիքը, որն ինձ համար մի քիչ անհասկանալի է :Smile:  բայց երևի մի օր կհասկանամ թե ինչ ես ուզել սրանով ասել :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> սա էլ քո կարծիքը, որն ինձ համար մի քիչ անհասկանալի է բայց երևի մի օր կհասկանամ թե ինչ ես ուզել սրանով ասել


Ինձ համար ավելի կարևոր էր այն, ինչ ես ցանկանում էի ասել քեզ ճակատագրի մասին: Բայց, ինձ թվում է, դու չկարդացիր այն *(էջ 9,#123*): 
Կարդա, խնդրում եմ:
Իսկ մահվան մասին փորձեցի կարճ ասել, քանզի սա ճակատագրի մասին բաժինն է: Ներողություն, որ չհասկացար. դա իմ սխալն է երևի: Եթե հարցեր կան, կարող ենք խոսել մեկ այլ տեղ:

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ինձ համար ավելի կարևոր էր այն, ինչ ես ցանկանում էի ասել քեզ ճակատագրի մասին: Բայց, ինձ թվում է, դու չկարդացիր այն *(էջ 9,#123*): 
> Կարդա, խնդրում եմ:
> Իսկ մահվան մասին փորձեցի կարճ ասել, քանզի սա ճակատագրի մասին բաժինն է: Ներողություն, որ չհասկացար. դա իմ սխալն է երևի: Եթե հարցեր կան, կարող ենք խոսել մեկ այլ տեղ:


Որտեղ? կարդացել եմ

----------


## ԳագոՋան

Մի փոքր շղթա կառուցեմ,
ուրեմն
*Ճակատագիրը* գոյություն ունի այնքանով,որքանով գոյություն ունի *նախասահմանությունը,*
*Նախասահմանությունը* գոյություն ունի այնքանով,որքանով գոյություն ունի *նախասահմանողը*,
*Նախասահմանողը* գոյություն ունի այնքանով,որքանով գոյություն ունի *Աստված//արարիչ//*,
*Աստված//արարիչ//* գոյություն ունի այնքանով,որքանով որ դու *հավատում ես նրա գոյությոանը:*

Հիմա,միացնեմ շղթայի երկու ծայրերը հարցերի տեսքով,այսինքն
*1.Հավատում եմ արդյոք Աստծո գոյությանը՞՞՞՞
2.Գոյություն ունի արդյոք ճակատագիր ասվածը՞՞՞՞*

Այսպիսով ,առաջանում է փակ շղթա,որում ամենակարևորը *հաջորդականությունն է*,կամ այն ուղղությունը որով պտտվում է շղթան:

----------

RADIOmanyachka (25.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> բայց ես ապեր չեմ քուրիկ եմ


Վայ հազար ներողություն, ճիշտն ասած հենց նոր եմ իմացել  :Jpit:

----------


## Win Wolf

> Վայ հազար ներողություն, ճիշտն ասած հենց նոր եմ իմացել


Ոչինչ, պատահում է :Wink:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2011), Միքո (06.03.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Ըստ էության, անհնար է հավատալ Աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանակ:

----------

Նետ (08.03.2011)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Ըստ էության, անհնար է հավատալ Աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանակ:


Ինչու՞՞

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ինչու՞՞


Որեվհետև աստված իր գրքում կամ աստվածաշնչում ասում է ,, որ տալիս է մարդուն ազատ միտք ու կամք ,,տալիս է իր ճանապարհը ընտրելու կարողություն....-ճիշտ թե սխալ մենք ենք որոշում...էլ ինչ ճակատագիր?? եթե կա ճակատագիր էլ աստված ինչու էր Հիսուսին ուղղարկում փորձության,, մեկ է ինքը նախապես սահմանել էր որ Հիսուսը հաղթահարելու է բոլոր փորձությունները....

----------

eduard30 (13.03.2011), MaryMay (09.03.2011), Win Wolf (08.03.2011), Նետ (08.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

Այն պահից.երբ գործի դրվի ճակատագիր կոչվածը.մենք բոլորս  բանական էակներից կվերածվենք ծրագրավորված  կիբորգների :Shok:  :Smile: ։

----------

MaryMay (09.03.2011), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), Win Wolf (10.03.2011)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Որեվհետև աստված իր գրքում կամ աստվածաշնչում ասում է ,, որ տալիս է մարդուն ազատ միտք ու կամք ,,տալիս է իր ճանապարհը ընտրելու կարողություն....-ճիշտ թե սխալ մենք ենք որոշում...էլ ինչ ճակատագիր?? եթե կա ճակատագիր էլ աստված ինչու էր Հիսուսին ուղղարկում փորձության,, մեկ է ինքը նախապես սահմանել էր որ Հիսուսը հաղթահարելու է բոլոր փորձությունները....




Նախ,ուղղակի հետևություն իմ գրառումից
Եթե գոյություն ունի *Ճակատագիր* ասվածը,ուրեմն գոյություն ունի նաև աստված//արարիչ,բարձրագույն գիտակցություն//
*Ինչու՞*
Քանի որ,եթե գոյություն ունի Աստված/արարիչ//,ապա գոյություն ունի նաև նախասահմանող//բարձրագույն գիտակցություն//
Եթե գոյություն ունի նախասահմանող,ապա գոյություն ունի նաև նախասահմանություն,
Եթե գոյություն ունի նախասահմանություն,ապա գոյություն ունի նաև Ճակատագիր:
Այսինքն ճակատագրի գոյությունը սերտորեն կապակցված է աստծո//արարչի// գոյությանը,կամ ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ այն գոյություն ունի այնքանով ,որքանով որ գոյություն ունի Աստված//արարիչ,բարձրագույն գիտակցություն//:
Իսկ սա ենթադրում է, որ տվյալ քննարկումը կհանգեցնի իվերջո//կամ պետք է//հետևյալ հարցին
Գոյություն ունի արդյոք աստված //արարիչ//՞՞՞
//Դե սա արդեն այլ թեմա է/// :Smile: 
*Աստված// արարիչ//* ասելով ես հատկապես  ինկատի ունեմ  այն՝ այսպես ասած բարձրագույն գիտակցությունը ,որը և ստեղծել է այն ամենը ինչ կա,գոյություն ունի//այսինքն խոսքը չի գնում *կոնկրետ որոշակի* կրոնական պատկերացումների մասին:

Quyr Qery ջան,  քո պատասխանում *գոյություն չունի* իմ հարցի պատասխանը,   ինչու՞՞՞
Որովհետև այնտեղ դու ուղղակիորեն որպես հիմք ընդունելով աստվածաշնչյան խոսքերը,ընդամենը հերքում ես ճակատագրի գոյությունը,այլ ոչ թե պատասխանում, թէ ինչու է անհնար միաժամանակ հավատալ և Աստծուն և ճակատագրին :
Ինդզ թվումա մարդիկ կարող են շատ հեշտությամբ հավատալ նաև գոյություն չունեցող բաների,օրինակ հենց ճակատագրին,կամ էլ ասենք երկնքում ճախրող հրեշտակներին:
Այսպիսով ոչ թե անհնար, այլ հնարավոր է,նույնիսկ *տրամաբանական է* հավատալ աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանակ: :Smile:

----------


## Win Wolf

Այսպիսով ոչ թե անհնար, այլ հնարավոր է,նույնիսկ *տրամաբանական է* հավատալ աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանակ: :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Ուր էր էստեղ տրամաբանություն???? Հարցն էլ հենց նրանում է կայանում, որ գրածներիդ մեջ տրամաբանության նշույլ անգամ չկար: Իսկ չկար այն պատճառով, որովհետև դա անտրամաբանական է ու այս ամենից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ հավատալ Աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանակ հնարավոր ՉԷ:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Նախ,ուղղակի հետևություն իմ գրառումից
> Եթե գոյություն ունի *Ճակատագիր* ասվածը,ուրեմն գոյություն ունի նաև աստված//արարիչ,բարձրագույն գիտակցություն//
> *Ինչու՞*
> Քանի որ,եթե գոյություն ունի Աստված/արարիչ//,ապա գոյություն ունի նաև նախասահմանող//բարձրագույն գիտակցություն//
> Եթե գոյություն ունի նախասահմանող,ապա գոյություն ունի նաև նախասահմանություն,
> Եթե գոյություն ունի նախասահմանություն,ապա գոյություն ունի նաև Ճակատագիր:
> Այսինքն ճակատագրի գոյությունը սերտորեն կապակցված է աստծո//արարչի// գոյությանը,կամ ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ այն գոյություն ունի այնքանով ,որքանով որ գոյություն ունի Աստված//արարիչ,բարձրագույն գիտակցություն//:
> Իսկ սա ենթադրում է, որ տվյալ քննարկումը կհանգեցնի իվերջո//կամ պետք է//հետևյալ հարցին
> Գոյություն ունի արդյոք աստված //արարիչ//՞՞՞
> ...


Գիտեք ինչ հարգելի Գագո ջան,, ձեր ասածը ընդամենը անտրամաբանական բառերի շարան էր,,ուրիշ ոչինչ...ինչից եզրակացրեցիք,,որ եթե կա աստված ուրեմն կա նաև ճակատագիր դա դուկ որևէ տեղ կարդացել եք թե ինքներդ մտացեցիք?? ըստ իս մեկը մյուսի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն... էդ չակատագիր ասվածն էլ ընդամենը հորինվածք է,,ուրիշ ոչինչ,,, եթե էդ անտերը կա էդ ասա էլ ինչի եմ փողոցն անցնելուց մեքենաներին նայում ,,,գուցե,, ըստ քո տրամաբանության ,, կա աստված պապիկ ,,ով գրել է իմ ճակատագիրը և ես 70 տարեկանում եմ մեռնելու,,, էդ ասա հանգիստ փողոցն անցնեմ առանց շուրջս նայելու,,մեկ  է չեմ մեռնի մինչ էդ....

----------

eduard30 (13.03.2011), Win Wolf (10.03.2011)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Ուր էր էստեղ տրամաբանություն???? Հարցն էլ հենց նրանում է կայանում, որ գրածներիդ մեջ տրամաբանության նշույլ անգամ չկար: Իսկ չկար այն պատճառով, որովհետև դա անտրամաբանական է ու այս ամենից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ հավատալ Աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանակ հնարավոր ՉԷ:


Ստիպված էմ տվյալ քո գրառումը ենթարկել տրամաբանական վերլուծության,թե ինչու՞,կերեվա վերջում
Ուրեմն,Հետևություն,//ըստ քեզ//
*Գրառմանս մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա ,որովհետև այն անտրամաբանական է,
Իսկ այն անտրամաբանական է,քանի որ գրառմանս մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա:
Ու այստեղից միանգամից հետևում է եզրակացությունը//որտեղից,չես հասկանում//,  որ հավատալ Աստծուն//արարչին// և ճակատագրին միաճամանակ,հնարավոր չէ//անհնար է//:///* :Smile: 
Եթե վերլուծությունս գրառումդ սխալ է ներկայացնում,խնդրում էմ արտահայտվես///իհարկե հիմնավորումներով և կոնկրետ///:
Նույն տրամաբանությամբ եթե առաջնորդվեմ իմ կարծիքներում,ապա այն տվյալ դեպքում ասպես կարտահայտեմ
*Քո այս գրառումը անբողջովին սխալ է,քանի որ այնտեղ ճիշտ միտք ընդհանրապես չկա,
Այստեղից էլ եզրակացություն ,որ իմ կարծիքը ճիշտ է:* :Smile: 
Հիմա Հարց 
*արդյոք անիմաստ չէ նմանատիպ քննարկումներում,նման մտքեր արտահայտելը՞՞
Եթե ոչ ,ապա ինչու՞՞՞՞  ///կոնկրետ//
*
Իսկ վերջում,որպես իմ գրառման անտրամաբանության ապացույց,եթե հնարավորա,բեր նրանից գոնե մեկ անտրամաբանական նախադասություն: :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Գիտեք ինչ հարգելի Գագո ջան,, ձեր ասածը ընդամենը անտրամաբանական բառերի շարան էր,,ուրիշ ոչինչ...


Խնդրում եմ,որպեսզի երկար չծավալվեմ,դուք ևս ինկատի ունեցեք,հետևյալը 
*որպես իմ գրառման անտրամաբանության ապացույց,եթե հնարավորա,բեր նրանից գոնե մեկ անտրամաբանական նախադասություն//կամ ուղղակի բառերի շարան//: 
*



> ինչից եզրակացրեցիք,,որ եթե կա աստված ուրեմն կա նաև ճակատագիր դա դուկ որևէ տեղ կարդացել եք թե ինքներդ մտացեցիք??


Ինձ թվումա ,իմաստ էլ չունի ամբողջ նախկին գրառումներս ստեղ կրկնել :Smile: ,իսկ իմ մտքերը հիմնականում բխում են իմ աշխարհայացքից,որը իհարկե նաև դզեվավորվել է գրքերի շնորհիվ//այսինքն ինքս եմ մտածել :Smile: //:




> ըստ իս մեկը մյուսի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն... էդ չակատագիր ասվածն էլ ընդամենը հորինվածք է,,ուրիշ ոչինչ,,,


Quyr Qery ջան,էսպես ուղղակի կարճ և կոնկրետ,*ես ճակատագրին ու Աստված պապիկին չեմ հավատում*//գրառմանս մեջ տենց միտք էլ չկա որ դրան հակասի//:




> եթե էդ անտերը կա էդ ասա էլ ինչի եմ փողոցն անցնելուց մեքենաներին նայում ,,,գուցե,, ըստ քո տրամաբանության ,, կա աստված պապիկ ,,ով գրել է իմ ճակատագիրը և ես 70 տարեկանում եմ մեռնելու,,, էդ ասա հանգիստ փողոցն անցնեմ առանց շուրջս նայելու,,մեկ  է չեմ մեռնի մինչ էդ....


Խորհուրդս հետևյալնա,փողոցը հանգիստ անցի,բայց անպայման կողքերդ նաելով: :Smile: 
Այդ դեպքում,փողոցը անցնելու ժամանակ,ավտոմեքենայից քո մահանալու//աստված չանի// հավանականությունըահագին կփոքրանա:

----------


## Win Wolf

> Ստիպված էմ տվյալ քո գրառումը ենթարկել տրամաբանական վերլուծության,թե ինչու՞,կերեվա վերջում
> Ուրեմն,Հետևություն,//ըստ քեզ//
> *Գրառմանս մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա ,որովհետև այն անտրամաբանական է,
> Իսկ այն անտրամաբանական է,քանի որ գրառմանս մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա:
> Ու այստեղից միանգամից հետևում է եզրակացությունը//որտեղից,չես հասկանում//,  որ հավատալ Աստծուն//արարչին// և ճակատագրին միաճամանակ,հնարավոր չէ//անհնար է//:///*
> Եթե վերլուծությունս գրառումդ սխալ է ներկայացնում,խնդրում էմ արտահայտվես///իհարկե հիմնավորումներով և կոնկրետ///:
> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ եթե առաջնորդվեմ իմ կարծիքներում,ապա այն տվյալ դեպքում ասպես կարտահայտեմ
> *Քո այս գրառումը անբողջովին սխալ է,քանի որ այնտեղ ճիշտ միտք ընդհանրապես չկա,
> Այստեղից էլ եզրակացություն ,որ իմ կարծիքը ճիշտ է:*
> ...


Հարգելիս փորձել եմ իմ գրածը նույնքան անիմաստ գրեմ, որքան որ դու ես քոնը գրել: Բերեմ անտրամաբանական նախադասության օրինակ??? Ախր այ Գագո ջան սկիզբից մինչև վերջ էդ դեպքում պիտի նորից գրեմ, քանզի սկզբից մինչև վերջ անտրամաբանական է: Դու ինքդ պնդում ես այն, որ  հավատալ Աստծուն ու ճակատագրին միաժամանակ տրամաբանական է, բայց ես այդ տրամաբանությունը չտեսա, որովհետեև տրամաբանական ոչինչ չէիր գրել: Հիմա ես քեզ կխնդրեմ, որ գրածներիցդ գոնե մի նախադասություն առանձնացնես, որտեղ որ 1. կա տրամաբանություն, 2. որտեղ ցույց է տալիս այն, որ հավատալ Աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանական տրամաբանական է ու հնարավոր:
Շնորհակալություն :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.03.2011), ԳագոՋան (11.03.2011)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Հարգելիս փորձել եմ իմ գրածը նույնքան անիմաստ գրեմ, որքան որ դու ես քոնը գրել: Բերեմ անտրամաբանական նախադասության օրինակ??? Ախր այ Գագո ջան սկիզբից մինչև վերջ էդ դեպքում պիտի նորից գրեմ, քանզի սկզբից մինչև վերջ անտրամաբանական է: Դու ինքդ պնդում ես այն, որ  հավատալ Աստծուն ու ճակատագրին միաժամանակ տրամաբանական է, բայց ես այդ տրամաբանությունը չտեսա, որովհետեև տրամաբանական ոչինչ չէիր գրել: Հիմա ես քեզ կխնդրեմ, որ գրածներիցդ գոնե մի նախադասություն առանձնացնես, որտեղ որ 1. կա տրամաբանություն, 2. որտեղ ցույց է տալիս այն, որ հավատալ Աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանական տրամաբանական է ու հնարավոր:
> Շնորհակալություն



Տես,ի տարբերություն քեզ,ես հիմա կհիմնավորեմ,թե ինչու են քո մտքերը անտրամաբանական ,ուշադրություն,ամեն ինչ հենց կբխի ,քո իսկ մտքերից :Smile: 



> Հարգելիս փորձել եմ իմ գրածը նույնքան անիմաստ գրեմ, որքան որ դու ես քոնը գրել:


Այստեղ դու ինքդ ընդունում ես քո նախկին մտքերի անիմաստությունը,քանի որ
1,Եթե իմ մտքերը անիմաստ են,նշանակումա,որ քո մտքերը ևս անիմաստ են
2,Եթե իմ մտքերը անիմաստ չեն, նշանակումա ,որ քո հնչեցրած կարծիքը ոչ միայն անիմաստ,այլ նաև սխալ է:
Այսպիսով,

*Եզրակացություն N1*. Միտքդ  սխալ, անտրամաբանական,և իհարկե անիմաստ է:




> Բերեմ անտրամաբանական նախադասության օրինակ??? Ախր այ Գագո ջան սկիզբից մինչև վերջ էդ դեպքում պիտի նորից գրեմ, քանզի սկզբից մինչև վերջ անտրամաբանական է: Դու ինքդ պնդում ես այն, որ հավատալ Աստծուն ու ճակատագրին միաժամանակ տրամաբանական է, բայց ես այդ տրամաբանությունը չտեսա, որովհետեև տրամաբանական ոչինչ չէիր գրել:


Փաստորեն այստեղ դու նորից և նորից կրկնում ես նախկին ՝քո իսկ բնորոշած, անիմաստ մտքերը,այսինքն նույնը,
*Դու այդ տրամաբանությունը չտեսար,քանի որ ես տրամաբանական ոչինչ չէի գրել,
Ես տրամաբանական ոչինչ  չէի գրել,քանի որ դու ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չտեսար*
Դե իհարկե,նույն միտքը կարելիա անվերջ կրկնել  :Smile: 

*Եզրակացություն  N2,*Սեփական կարծիքի հիմնավորման անկարողություն//դե դա բխումա սխալ կարծիքից//

*Ընդհանուր Եզրակացություն* . քո մտքերի հստակ անիմաստությունը գիտակցելով հանդերձ դու շարունակում ես դրանց օգտագործումը,
*Արդյունք*,  «կարծիք» առանց «մտքի»




> Հիմա ես քեզ կխնդրեմ, որ գրածներիցդ գոնե մի նախադասություն առանձնացնես, որտեղ որ 1. կա տրամաբանություն, 2. որտեղ ցույց է տալիս այն, որ հավատալ Աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանական տրամաբանական է ու հնարավոր:


*Այսպիսով ոչ թե անհնար, այլ հնարավոր է,նույնիսկ տրամաբանական է հավատալ աստծուն և ճակատագրին միաժամանակ:*
_Երևի այս միտքս է քեզ շփոթության մեջ գցել,_ :Smile: 
Այսինքն ,ինչու է տրամաբանական,քանի որ Աստծո//արարչի// և ճակատագիր հասկացողության միջև,գոյություն ունի ուղղակի տրամաբանական կապ,որը և փորձել եմ  ցույց տալ իմ գրառումներում:
Կամ այսպես,
Եթե հավատում էս Աստծուն//արարչին//ապա տրամաբանական է միաժամանակ հավատալ նաև ճակատագրին,և հակառակը:
Իսկ հավատքը,արդեն նշել եմ կարող է նաև ուղղված լինել գոյություն չունեցողին, այսինքն տրամաբանությունը միշտ չէ որ *տրամաբանական* է  ընթանում: :Smile:

----------


## Quyr Qery

չէ......երևում է ես մտքի հետ կապված լուրջ պրոբլեմներ ունեմ,,, թե չէ ինչի պիտի քո չափազանց տրամաբանական մտքերը չհասկանայի.... ԳագոՋան չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ-բռավո :Hi: ....դու վերջնակապես քո խաչաձև սակայն և միևնույն ժամանակ անտրամաբանական բացատրություններով ինձ գցեցիր շփոթուփյան մեջ,,, մի քիչ էլ ,,,որ համւզես կսկսեմ հավատալ քեզ գիտես....- ու են հեքիաթին,,որ աստված մեզ համար սահմանել է ճակատագիր ու զրկել ինքնուրույն գործելու կարողությունից......

----------

eduard30 (13.03.2011), Win Wolf (11.03.2011), ԳագոՋան (12.03.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Տես,ի տարբերություն քեզ,ես հիմա կհիմնավորեմ,թե ինչու են քո մտքերը անտրամաբանական ,ուշադրություն,ամեն ինչ հենց կբխի ,քո իսկ մտքերից
> 
> Այստեղ դու ինքդ ընդունում ես քո նախկին մտքերի անիմաստությունը,քանի որ
> 1,Եթե իմ մտքերը անիմաստ են,նշանակումա,որ քո մտքերը ևս անիմաստ են
> 2,Եթե իմ մտքերը անիմաստ չեն, նշանակումա ,որ քո հնչեցրած կարծիքը ոչ միայն անիմաստ,այլ նաև սխալ է:
> Այսպիսով,
> 
> *Եզրակացություն N1*. Միտքդ  սխալ, անտրամաբանական,և իհարկե անիմաստ է:
> 
> ...


 Հուսով եմ գոնե մի օր կկաչողանաս հասկալանալ, թե այսօր ինչ ես ցանկացել ասել :Bye:  :Bye:

----------

eduard30 (13.03.2011), Quyr Qery (12.03.2011), ԳագոՋան (12.03.2011)

----------


## aragats

Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ճակատագիր գոյություն ունի, կյանքում մեկ-մեկ զգում ես,որ ամեն
բան չի, որ քեզնից ա կախված, կամա, թե ակամա սկսում ես հավատալ ճակատագրին:
Մեծերը իզուր չէին ասում՝ «թախտիցդ կփախնես, բախտիցդ չես փախնի»: Երեւի ճակատագիրը
նկատի ունեին: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա ձեռքերդ ծալած նստես, սպասես, ձգտիր
եւ ինչ որ կանես, արա որքան հնարավոր ա լավ, հնարավոր ա 10 դրվագից 9 մեզնից ա կախված
կամ մեկն ա մեզնից կախված, գոնե ետ մեկը բաց չթողնենք:
Միայն նա, ով կյանքի գծից այն կողմ եղել ա, կարա ճիշտ պատասխան տա:

Եթե կա նման մեկը,կխնդրեի արձագանքեր:

----------


## eduard30

> Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ճակատագիր գոյություն ունի, կյանքում մեկ-մեկ զգում ես,որ ամեն
> բան չի, որ քեզնից ա կախված, կամա, թե ակամա սկսում ես հավատալ ճակատագրին:
> Մեծերը իզուր չէին ասում՝ «թախտիցդ կփախնես, բախտիցդ չես փախնի»: Երեւի ճակատագիրը
> նկատի ունեին: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա ձեռքերդ ծալած նստես, սպասես, ձգտիր
> եւ ինչ որ կանես, արա որքան հնարավոր ա լավ, հնարավոր ա 10 դրվագից 9 մեզնից ա կախված
> կամ մեկն ա մեզնից կախված, գոնե ետ մեկը բաց չթողնենք:
> Միայն նա, ով կյանքի գծից այն կողմ եղել ա, կարա ճիշտ պատասխան տա:
> 
> Եթե կա նման մեկը,կխնդրեի արձագանքեր:


Մեծերը երևի սխալվել են, որ ասել են «թախտիցդ կփախնես, բախտիցդ չես փախնի» կարծում եմ սա ավելի ճիշտ է «թախտիցդ կփախնես, խելքիցդ չես փախնի» :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

ընդհանրապես չեմ հավատում "ճակատագիր" ասվածին... ամեն մարդ ինքն է կերտում իրա ապագան, իրա ներկան.. ինքն է իր խելքի ծալքերի շնորհիվ հասնում բարձունքների, կամ հատուցում իր գործած սխալների, անփութությունների համար,  ինքն է, որ իր "մտածողության" շնորհիվ չի օգտվում իրեն տարբեր հարցերում ընձեռնված հնարավորությունների կամ ո՞վ գիտի նաև օգտվում… Մի խոսքով ինքն է իր տերը…
Հիմա կասեք , որ մարդ ասենք քաղցկեղով հիվանդանումա եդ դեպքումելա ինքը մեղավոր??
ինքը մեղավոր չի , դա բնության օրենքն ա , մեկը չքանում է ես Երկրի վրայից , մյուսը՝ գալիս. հիմա մեկը ուշ կարող է չքանալ, մեկ ուրիշը՝ շուտ...

----------


## lushak

Առաջին անգամն եմ այս էջում և ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց այս բոլոր մտքերը, որոնք արտահայտել էիք, և կարծում եմ նոր բան չեմ ասի ու մի գուցե կկրկնվեմ, բայց ասեմ, որ ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, և մեր ապրած կյանքը ունի որոշակի ուղղություն, այսինքն որոշակի պլան, որով մենք առաջնորդվում ենք մեր կյանքում, սակայն գիտեմ նաև, որ մենք ենք ստեղծում ճանապարհները, որպեսզի իրականացնենք այն պլանը, որը ի վերուս կար մեր ծրագրի մեջ, որն էլ ես կանվանեմ ճակատագիր: Ես միշտ կյանքը համեմատում եմ խաղի հետ ու նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել, որ երբեմն խաղում եմ, որպեսզի հասնեմ իմ նպատակներին առանց դժվարություններ իմ առջև տեսնելու, ասյինքն թվացյալ հեշտ եմ դարձնում իմ դիմացի դժվարությունները, և վերադառնամ մտքիս, որ այդ խաղերից շատերի մեջ կան նպատակներ և առարկաներ, այդ նպատակներն իրականացնելու համար: Խնդիրը` իրականացրու այդ նպատակներն ինչպես ուզւոմ ես: Ես դա եմ համարում ճակատագիր, որ կա որոշակի նպատակ և առարկաներ... Իրականացման ճանապարհը դու ես ստեղծում...

----------


## Այբ

Սկսել եմ ակումբի հին թեմաները քչփորել: Ինչևէ: 

Ճակատագիր կոչվածին ես չեմ հավատում: Ամեն ինչ էլ մեր ձեռքում է:
Թող ներեն ինձ ճակատագրին հավատացողները, բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ սովորաբար ճակատագրին հավատում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ընդունում իրենց սխալները և իրենց անհաջողությունները բարդում են ճակատագրի վրա: 
Հետաքրքիր է, բայց մարդը միայն իր անհաջողություններն է վերագրում ճակատագրին, իսկ իր ձեռքբերումները համարում է իր աշխատանքի արդյունքը: Ստացվում է ինչ՝ վատ բաները տեղի են ունենում ճակատագրի պատճառով, իսկ հաջողությունները մեր ձեռքբերումներն են:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.12.2013), Stranger_Friend (10.07.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ես չեմ հավատում ճակատագրին:
Իմ կարծիքով մարդը կարող է փոխել իր ճակատագիրը:Ճակատագիրը չի կարող մեզ դրդել ինչ-որ արարքի, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուրը ինքն է որոշում կատարել այդ արարքը թե ոչ…

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Ինչքան էլ ամեն ինչ անսպասելի է լինում, ոչ մի բան իմ մտածածով չի լինում, միևնույնն է ես կողմ եմ պատահականություններին ու զուգադիպություններին:
Չէ որ բոլորս առանձին ենք, ունենք մտածելու, դատելու կարողություն:  Օրինակ եթե ես հիմա ինքնասպանություն գործեմ, դա իմ ցանկությունը կլինի, ոչ թե ճակատագրիս.
Ավտովթարները, դժբախտ պատահարները, ամեն ինչ էլ ես զուգադիպություն եմ համարում՝ ոչ բախտ, ոչ ճակատագիր: Չնայած տաք գլխով լինում է, որ բողոքում եմ իմ բախտից կամ հակառակը.
Ճակատագիր չէ, բայց *ճակատագրական քայլեր* այնուամենայնիվ լինում են.

----------


## ArmenianMetal

Իմ կարծիքով ճակատոգիր կոչվածը անհատակն գործոն չե, բայց ազդում է անհատական յուրաքանչյուրիս վրա, մեր արած ցանկացած գործողություն հաջորդում է նախորդ մեր կամ ուրիշի կատարած գործողությունից և շարունակ ասյինքն՝ եթե ես գրում եմ հիմա մեկուրիշ անձ կարդալով սա կփորձի պատասխանել իմ գրածին կամ նոր որևե ավելի խելացի միտք ասի, կամ ընդհանրապես կառհամարի այս գրառումը, առակս ինչ կցուցանէ եթե ես ունեմ նախորդ գործողությունը որը հանդիսանում է կաղապար հաջորդի համար ես կարող եմ օգտվել դրանից կարող եմ չոգտվել բայց նրա գոյությունը արդեն փոխել է, որևե բան թեկուզ չնչին բայց ժամանակատարածային հարթության մեջ արդեն զբաղեցրել է ծավալ: Այո ես հավատում եմ ճակատագրին!

----------


## Արամ

> մեր արած ցանկացած գործողություն հաջորդում է նախորդ մեր կամ ուրիշի կատարած գործողությունից և շարունակ ասյինքն՝ եթե ես գրում եմ հիմա մեկուրիշ անձ կարդալով սա կփորձի պատասխանել իմ գրածին կամ նոր որևե ավելի խելացի միտք ասի, կամ ընդհանրապես կառհամարի այս գրառումը, առակս ինչ կցուցանէ եթե ես ունեմ նախորդ գործողությունը որը հանդիսանում է կաղապար հաջորդի համար ես կարող եմ օգտվել դրանից կարող եմ չոգտվել բայց նրա գոյությունը արդեն փոխել է, որևե բան թեկուզ չնչին բայց ժամանակատարածային հարթության մեջ արդեն զբաղեցրել է ծավալ


Այս ամբողջ գրածդ ամբողջովին հակասում էր ճակատագրի կոչվածին: Քո նկարագրածը ընդամենը տրամաբանական շղթա է, ոչ թե ճակատագիր: Կամ ես եմ ճակատագիր ասելով` սխալ բան հասկանում:

----------


## Վահե-91

Ճակատագիր չկա ու վերջ  :Smile:

----------


## ArmenianMetal

> Այս ամբողջ գրածդ ամբողջովին հակասում էր ճակատագրի կոչվածին: Քո նկարագրածը ընդամենը տրամաբանական շղթա է, ոչ թե ճակատագիր: Կամ ես եմ ճակատագիր ասելով` սխալ բան հասկանում:


Կներես իսկ ինչ՞ն էր  հակասում եթե հնարավորա ավելի մանրամասն

----------

